# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Обновление платформы 1С 8.3

## Дядищева Юлия

*Технологические платформы 8.3 по компонентам* *Скрытый текст*
8_3_16_1876 | 8_3_16_1973

8_3_17_1851 | 8_3_17_1989 | 8_3_17_2127 | 8_3_17_2198 | 8_3_17_2231 | 8_3_17_2256 | 8_3_17_2306 | 8_3_17_2665 | 8_3_17_2733 | 8_3_17_2760

8_3_18_1208 | 8_3_18_1289 | 8_3_18_1334 | 8_3_18_1363 | 8_3_18_1433 | 8_3_18_1483 | 8_3_18_1520 | 8_3_18_1563 | 8_3_18_1616 | 8_3_18_1661 | 8_3_18_1698 | 8_3_18_1741 | 8_3_18_1779 | 8_3_18_1894 | 8_3_18_1902 | 8_3_18_1957 | 8_3_18_1959

8_3_19_1150 | 8_3_19_1229 | 8_3_19_1264 | 8_3_19_1351 | 8_3_19_1399 | 8_3_19_1417 | 8_3_19_1467 | 8_3_19_1522 | 8_3_19_1659 | 8_3_19_1665 | 8_3_19_1723 | 8_3_19_1726

8_3_20_1549 | 8_3_20_1590 | 8_3_20_1613 | 8_3_20_1674 | 8_3_20_1710 | 8_3_20_1789 | 8_3_20_1838 | 8_3_20_1914 | 8_3_20_1996 | 8_3_20_2039 | 8_3_20_2076 | 8_3_20_2180 | 8_3_20_2184

8_3_21_1302 | 8_3_21_1393 | 8_3_21_1484 | 8_3_21_1508 | 8_3_21_1607 | 8_3_21_1622 | 8_3_21_1624

8_3_22_1603 | 8_3_22_1672 | 8_3_22_1704 | 8_3_22_1709  
*Сборник разных версий платформы 8, репаков* *Скрытый текст*
Сборник разных версий платформы 8, репаков

----------

Ataman5203 (20.08.2021), forum147 (26.09.2021), gododin (08.11.2021), karaulaga (17.02.2022), qutn1958 (15.03.2021), RedBalances (23.12.2021), sinys (12.01.2021), smp_7 (11.02.2021), Svetlana_K (22.01.2021), Tranklukator (30.08.2021), trastik (02.02.2022), VladisSLAW (30.07.2022), yk13 (30.07.2021), Сальдо (19.05.2021)

----------


## sudakov1

> Помогите найти обновления платформы 1 С 8.3. 
> Раньше в личном пользовании только 1с 7.7 было. В этих разделах форума с обновлениями всё ок!  
> По 1с 8.3 есть ссылки для скачивания отчетности и релизов? Или это моя мечта?))))


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....-ССЫЛКИ!

----------

dani8383 (20.10.2019), Iris_kis (27.01.2020), KAS1979 (07.04.2019), Lordbio (23.11.2020), Mod_help (19.07.2020), Ukei (23.02.2019), vgrsft (06.10.2020), xmeister (03.10.2020), yuliya311080 (28.10.2019), Дядищева Юлия (12.01.2019)

----------


## Дядищева Юлия

Вот еще проблема. 
Скачала где-то платформу 1С 8.3. 
Созданные ранее базы она "видит". А вот начать новую с нуля базу я не могу, не видно вообще панели управления и функций. 
Может есть и платформа неглючная на форуме?

----------


## Online_Z

> Вот еще проблема. 
> Скачала где-то платформу 1С 8.3. 
> Созданные ранее базы она "видит". А вот начать новую с нуля базу я не могу, не видно вообще панели управления и функций. 
> Может есть и платформа неглючная на форуме?


Если новую базу создаете не из шаблона, а без конфигурации, то она и должна быть пустой без панели управления и каких либо функций.

----------


## *Людмила*

Добрый день! Я правильно понимаю: все обновления конфигураций сейчас платные?

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Я правильно понимаю: все обновления конфигураций сейчас платные?


Для базовых версий - бесплатные, для других - при наличии подписки ИТС. Так было всегда.
Что касается обновлений на форуме, то они все скачиваются бесплатно с файлообменников.

----------

*Людмила* (30.01.2019)

----------


## avm3110

> Добрый день! Я правильно понимаю: все обновления конфигураций сейчас платные?


Нет, не правильно:blush:

Другой вопрос, что все выкладывается через файл-обменники, которые всегда предлагают два варианта: "за деньги быстро", "за бесплатно" медленно.

----------

*Людмила* (30.01.2019)

----------


## *Людмила*

выбираю бесплатно и медленно, пишет введите номер телефона и оплатите 40 руб :eek:

----------

Mike121234 (15.01.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> выбираю бесплатно и медленно, пишет введите номер телефона и оплатите 40 руб :eek:


http://pro-it-online.ru/strana-sovet...s-unibytes-com

----------

*Людмила* (30.01.2019), Lilyusha (17.01.2020), Mike121234 (15.01.2020), yuliya311080 (28.10.2019)

----------


## *Людмила*

спасибо огромное! Вот, что значит 5 лет на этот форум не заходила))))

----------

Andy_Pro123 (02.05.2019), Олег65 (08.02.2019)

----------


## aleks3372

Добрый день!
При установке платформы 1С 8.3.12.1685 пишет "НАРУШЕНИЕ ЦЕЛОСТНОСТИ СИСТЕМЫ" и не пускает
Что делать?

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> При установке платформы 1С 8.3.12.1685 пишет "НАРУШЕНИЕ ЦЕЛОСТНОСТИ СИСТЕМЫ" и не пускает
> Что делать?


Откуда брали платформу?

----------


## Ukei

> Откуда брали платформу?


  - Из темы со ссылками на платформу, или по ссылке из моей подписи.

----------


## black_acid

> - Из темы со ссылками на платформу, или по ссылке из моей подписи.


Тоже ошибка "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
Версия 8.3.14.1565 - Лекарство брал здесь https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page23 (НАБОР ЛЕКАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux
)
Дистрибутив поставил с сайта https://releases.1c.ru 32-битную.
И полечил backbas.dll
Как можно исправить?

----------


## Fltr

> Тоже ошибка "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
> Версия 8.3.14.1565 - Лекарство брал здесь https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page23 (НАБОР ЛЕКАРСТВ (эмуляторы и патчи) для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux
> )
> Дистрибутив поставил с сайта https://releases.1c.ru 32-битную.
> И полечил backbas.dll
> Как можно исправить?


8.3.14.1565 - оно вам надо? Если для тестирования, то возьмите репак, работать будет, но в ряде случаев наблюдается вылет. Стабильно работает 8.3.13 репак. Старые патчеры на последних платформах не работают.

----------


## black_acid

> 8.3.14.1565 - оно вам надо? Если для тестирования, то возьмите репак, работать будет, но в ряде случаев наблюдается вылет. Стабильно работает 8.3.13 репак. Старые патчеры на последних платформах не работают.


Вообще мне подойдет любя версия начиная 8.3.13.1644, главное что бы стабильно. Тут репак будешь качать сто лет с файлообменников платных=)

----------


## Ukei

> Вообще мне подойдет любя версия начиная 8.3.13.1644, главное что бы стабильно. Тут репак будешь качать сто лет с файлообменников платных=)


 - Да бросьте. Подсовываете ссылку на 2bay.org в US Downloader и качаете 1-1,5 Мб/с.

----------

Avrely (10.09.2019), haroota (31.03.2019)

----------


## IIvanov

а MEDKIT-1C_FULL_v19 лечит платформу 8.3.14.1630 ?

----------


## Ukei

> а MEDKIT-1C_FULL_v19 лечит платформу 8.3.14.1630 ?


 - Медкит это сборник, в него входит и эмулятор МультиКей, он подходит для 8.3.14. Другое дело что 8.3.14 - сырая и особого прока в ней сейчас нет.

----------


## ALF2019

Доброго времени суток!
Тоже ошибка "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
Версия 8.3.13.1513  -  ссылку брал здесь https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....-ССЫЛКИ 

Что можно сделать? Вылетает в первые 30-40секунд...:(
Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток!
> Тоже ошибка "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
> Версия 8.3.13.1513  -  ссылку брал здесь https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....-ССЫЛКИ 
> 
> Что можно сделать? Вылетает в первые 30-40секунд...:(
> Спасибо!


 - Это значит что не применяли DelicPatch. Используйте репак, там это все уже сделано.

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток!
> Тоже ошибка "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
> Версия 8.3.13.1513  -  ссылку брал здесь https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....-ССЫЛКИ 
> 
> Что можно сделать? Вылетает в первые 30-40секунд...:(
> Спасибо!


 - Это значит что не применяли DelicPatch. Используйте репак, там это все уже сделано.

----------


## Элочка

Друзья, я не продвинутый пользователь 1с. Мне дали базу, которую давно не обновляли. Предприятие не работало. Не могу ее даже открыть, требует обновления версии до 8.3.10, а у меня 8.3.9.1993. Раньше обновляла прямо на главной странице, когда приходила ссылка о необходимости. Может кто подскажет пошаговый путь решения проблемы! Буду очень благодарна.

----------


## ALF2019

> - Это значит что не применяли DelicPatch. Используйте репак, там это все уже сделано.


Так 1cEntRepack.exe его и запускал... другого там в архиве нет.

----------


## Ukei

> Так 1cEntRepack.exe его и запускал... другого там в архиве нет.


 - Тогда просто переименуйте комп.

----------


## Ukei

> Друзья, я не продвинутый пользователь 1с. Мне дали базу, которую давно не обновляли. Предприятие не работало. Не могу ее даже открыть, требует обновления версии до 8.3.10, а у меня 8.3.9.1993. Раньше обновляла прямо на главной странице, когда приходила ссылка о необходимости. Может кто подскажет пошаговый путь решения проблемы! Буду очень благодарна.


 - Идете по ссылке на платформу из моей подписи и качаете то, что Вам требуется. Я бы посоветовал сразу поставить 8.3.13.1809, но как минимум момно и 8.3.10.2667.

----------

hael1233 (28.08.2020)

----------


## ALF2019

> - Тогда просто переименуйте комп.


переименовал ПК, перезагрузил.... не помогло:confused:

----------


## ALF2019

> переименовал ПК, перезагрузил.... не помогло:confused:


Платформа 8.3.13.1513, Конфигурация 3.0.68.61. приложение Тонкий клиент.

----------


## Ukei

> переименовал ПК, перезагрузил.... не помогло:confused:


 - Не, так не должно быть. Удаляйте все платформы, чистите кэш 1С, ставьте 8.3.13.1690 или 1809 от имени администратора, обе работают штатно. Потом уже можете ставить другие платформы, если нужны.

----------


## Гога111

Доброго времени суток. Поставил новую платформу 8.3.14.1694, пропатчил и начало выкидывать из-за обнаружено нарушение целостности системы. Есть лекарство от этого?

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго времени суток. Поставил новую платформу 8.3.14.1694, пропатчил и начало выкидывать из-за обнаружено нарушение целостности системы. Есть лекарство от этого?


 - Для 8.3.14 нет рабочих патчей, только эмуляторы, например MultiKey.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Доброго времени суток. Поставил новую платформу 8.3.14.1694, пропатчил и начало выкидывать из-за обнаружено нарушение целостности системы. Есть лекарство от этого?


И зачем её вообще ставить? Нет никакой необходимости в этом

----------


## Гога111

> - Для 8.3.14 нет рабочих патчей, только эмуляторы, например MultiKey.


У Вас, есть ссылка на рабочий MultiKey?

----------


## Гога111

> И зачем её вообще ставить? Нет никакой необходимости в этом


Форма для налоговой старая была. Вот и обновил. Есть возможность остаться на прошлой платформе с обновленной формой?

----------


## Fltr

> Форма для налоговой старая была. Вот и обновил. Есть возможность остаться на прошлой платформе с обновленной формой?


https://forum.infostart.ru/forum9/topic118744/

----------

Ukei (25.04.2019)

----------


## Юрий178

Всем привет. Нужна платформа 8.3, не могу сдать отчетность. Бухгалтера говорят надо покупать снова 1с, что за монополия??? Подскажите, где скачать и можно ли?

----------


## Ukei

> Всем привет. Нужна платформа 8.3, не могу сдать отчетность. Бухгалтера говорят надо покупать снова 1с, что за монополия??? Подскажите, где скачать и можно ли?


 - Все есть по ссылкам у меня в подписи. Но прокачайтесь по теме 1С, если с ней не работали, то поначалу будет многое непонятно.

----------


## Online_Z

> Всем привет. Нужна платформа 8.3, не могу сдать отчетность. Бухгалтера говорят надо покупать снова 1с, что за монополия??? Подскажите, где скачать и можно ли?


Если у вас уже была куплена лицензионная 1С, то для обновления платформы до 8.3 ничего покупать не нужно. Для зарегистрированных пользователей любая версии платформы доступна для скачивания на сайте техподдержки 1С.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Если у вас уже была куплена лицензионная 1С, то для обновления платформы до 8.3 ничего покупать не нужно. Для зарегистрированных пользователей любая версии платформы доступна для скачивания на сайте техподдержки 1С.


платформа 8.3 не влияет на отчетность. скорее всего вам нужно обновить релиз базы.
Для 1с достаточно платформы не выше чем 8.3.12 , зачем вы стремитесь поставить все топ её толку от неё же нет.
Лиц платформа https://yadi.sk/d/MGC26-vgYnFkQg

----------


## lincoml

> платформа 8.3 не влияет на отчетность. скорее всего вам нужно обновить релиз базы.
> Для 1с достаточно платформы не выше чем 8.3.12 , зачем вы стремитесь поставить все топ её толку от неё же нет.
> Лиц платформа https://yadi.sk/d/MGC26-vgYnFkQg


Нужно обновить розницу с 2.1.9 на последнюю из за библиотеки устройств т.к. поставил онлайн кассу
какую минимальную версию платформы я могу поставить что бы без проблем пропатчить ее?

----------


## Ukei

> Нужно обновить розницу с 2.1.9 на последнюю из за библиотеки устройств т.к. поставил онлайн кассу
> какую минимальную версию платформы я могу поставить что бы без проблем пропатчить ее?


 - Нужно брать не минимальную, а стабильную. Я бы посмотрел на любую 8.3.13.

----------


## lincoml

> - Нужно брать не минимальную, а стабильную. Я бы посмотрел на любую 8.3.13.


 8.3.13.1865 от 14.05.2019 его?
и как у него дела с лечением? какие варианты?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Нужно обновить розницу с 2.1.9 на последнюю из за библиотеки устройств т.к. поставил онлайн кассу
> какую минимальную версию платформы я могу поставить что бы без проблем пропатчить ее?


посмотреть не могу так как розница не куплено, но думаю этой хватит с полна https://yadi.sk/d/0H17m_dq3Pb-pw
Скачиваете и распаковываете и запускаете 1cEntRepack брал у  *Ukei*

----------

lincoml (19.07.2019)

----------


## lincoml

> посмотреть не могу так как розница не куплено, но думаю этой хватит с полна https://yadi.sk/d/0H17m_dq3Pb-pw
> Скачиваете и распаковываете и запускаете 1cEntRepack брал у  *Ukei*


Хочу поставить как и старую версию на сервер и через тонкий клиент подключаться
Пойдет?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Хочу поставить как и старую версию на сервер и через тонкий клиент подключаться
> Пойдет?


Если хотите для сервера, то нужна 64 битная на сервер и 32 битная клиентам для запуска.
я дал вам для клиентов часть.
А так тут можете скачать https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....80%D0%BC%D1%83!  
Нажимаете стандартно, затем ждете и жмете нет спасибо, ждете 90 сек и скачиваете

----------

POW_ (09.12.2019)

----------


## lincoml

> Если хотите для сервера, то нужна 64 битная на сервер и 32 битная клиентам для запуска.
> я дал вам для клиентов часть.
> А так тут можете скачать https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....80%D0%BC%D1%83!  
> Нажимаете стандартно, затем ждете и жмете нет спасибо, ждете 90 сек и скачиваете


для сервера именно 64?
в том что вы скинули при установке же можно добавить компоненты для сервера?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> для сервера именно 64?
> в том что вы скинули при установке же можно добавить компоненты для сервера?


Да можно в файле прочти меня написано, просто я обычно сервер ставлю 64 бит а для клиентов 32, так как 64 не работает с оборудованием.

----------

lincoml (19.07.2019)

----------


## lincoml

> Да можно в файле прочти меня написано, просто я обычно сервер ставлю 64 бит а для клиентов 32, так как 64 не работает с оборудованием.


а что на счет включения защиты которая спрашивает после установки?

----------


## Вячеславка

хочу обновить платформу с 8.3.13.1513 на 8.3.15.1656. подскажите, устанавливать 8.3.15.1656_Windows_Repack_64?Безымянный.jpg

----------


## Ukei

> хочу обновить платформу с 8.3.13.1513 на 8.3.15.1656. подскажите, устанавливать 8.3.15.1656_Windows_Repack_64?Безымянный.jpg


 - Вариантов у Вас 2: либо репак х64, либо ориг. платформу + эмулятор MultiKey.

----------

NickSame (14.12.2019), POW_ (09.12.2019), VoxHumana (31.10.2019), Вячеславка (14.10.2019)

----------


## banatali

Помогите с обновлением для 1С 8.3. Не обновляла года три. Теперь нужно срочно! Подскажите пожалуйста как это возможно сделать??? :confused:

----------


## banatali

> Помогите с обновлением для 1С 8.3. Не обновляла года три. Теперь нужно срочно! Подскажите пожалуйста как это возможно сделать??? :confused:


Релиз программы Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.41.59)

----------


## Tacker

> Помогите с обновлением для 1С 8.3. Не обновляла года три. Теперь нужно срочно! Подскажите пожалуйста как это возможно сделать??? :confused:


Ну, и платформа за три года заметно ушла вперёд - 8.3.13.1865, 8.3.14.1630 и самая старшая на данный момент 8.3.15.1700. Думается, имеет смысл начать с обновления платформы.

----------


## Colour_dream

> Ну, и платформа за три года заметно ушла вперёд - 8.3.13.1865, 8.3.14.1630 и самая старшая на данный момент 8.3.15.1700. Думается, имеет смысл начать с обновления платформы.


Та же беда, ребятки подскажите, где взять платформу, платно ли это здесь на форуме? нужна базовая версия.

----------


## Ukei

> Та же беда, ребятки подскажите, где взять платформу, платно ли это здесь на форуме? нужна базовая версия.


 - Все бесплатно. Ссылки на платформу - в ссоотв. теме у меня в подписи.

----------


## Ukei

> Бесплатно будет качать целые сутки и какой-то комплексный пакет, а если нужна только платформа для Виндовс последняя где ее можно взять?


 - Если нужен только 1 компонент, то качайте не с 1-й страницы, а с последней. ;)

----------


## Elena_Sin

Подскажите,пожалуйста, где скачать и3 последних 32-ра3рядную платформу 1С reрack или как решить проблему с печатью двухмерного штрихкода РDF-417 на 64-ра3рядной платформе?

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите,пожалуйста, где скачать и3 последних 32-ра3рядную платформу 1С reрack или как решить проблему с печатью двухмерного штрихкода РDF-417 на 64-ра3рядной платформе?


 - После 8.3.13 патчи х86 уже не работают, потому и репаки есть только х64. Выход для х86 - использовать MultiKey.

----------

Elena_Sin (04.01.2020)

----------


## Fltr

> как решить проблему с печатью двухмерного штрихкода РDF-417 на 64-ра3рядной платформе?


https://infostart.ru/public/869624/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2b4Q/3FeFQWs2C

----------

darkelf777 (23.01.2020), Kwah77 (13.01.2020), lera11 (09.01.2020), Tacker (09.01.2020), Ukei (08.01.2020)

----------


## c810

Доброго всем дня! После установки репаков 8.3.16.хххх программа страшно тормозит и вылетает, а на 8.3.15.1778 всё отлично работает. Да и после последнего обновления 10-ки мультикей у меня перестал работать. Теперь только репак могу установить.

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго всем дня! После установки репаков 8.3.16.хххх программа страшно тормозит и вылетает, а на 8.3.15.1778 всё отлично работает. Да и после последнего обновления 10-ки мультикей у меня перестал работать. Теперь только репак могу установить.


 - Удаляйте все платформы, чистите кэш 1С, тщательно удаляйте MultiKey, особенно тщательно удаляйте службы 1С. После этого ставьте MultiKey + ориг. платформу.

----------

c810 (09.01.2020), Tacker (09.01.2020)

----------


## c810

Я делаю всё по инструкции к мультикею может что то еще дополнительно нужно сделать?

----------


## Ukei

> Я делаю всё по инструкции к мультикею может что то еще дополнительно нужно сделать?


 - Я все описал постом выше.

----------

c810 (09.01.2020), Tacker (09.01.2020)

----------


## c810

> - Удаляйте все платформы, чистите кэш 1С, тщательно удаляйте MultiKey, особенно тщательно удаляйте службы 1С. После этого ставьте MultiKey + ориг. платформу.


Большое спасибо за помощь. Установил с мультикеем последнюю версию платформы 8.3 всё работает отлично. Платформу взял с оф сайта.

----------

Tacker (09.01.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> Кто-нибудь может поделиться патченной платформой 8.3, одной из последних под Windows... Весь пакет качать не хочу, а где можно скачать платформу 8.3 под Win, не нашла...


 - Ссылка на Платформу у меня в подписи, листайте ту тему с конца.

----------


## toksikoz

а есть где-то 8.3.15.1830 репак вылеченный? нужен репак(

----------


## Ukei

> а есть где-то 8.3.15.1830 репак вылеченный? нужен репак(


 - Нет и ждать не стоит. Если нужен репак - придется ставить 8.3.16.

----------

toksikoz (15.01.2020)

----------


## And12345

Скажите, а в чем проблема с репаком 8.3.15.1830? просто 8.3.16 кривая и сырая пока что...

----------


## Fltr

> Скажите, а в чем проблема с репаком 8.3.15.1830? просто 8.3.16 кривая и сырая пока что...


Вот все говорят о кривизне и сырости 8.3.16, а ничего конкретного не приводят. Я поставил у 10 - 15 клиентов (базы файловые) 8.3.16.1063 (в том числе Repack), все работают, о вылетах и замедлениях жалоб не поступало. Единственная проблема была с принтером Kyocera, подключенном к удаленному рабочему столу. Так эта ошибка по-моему и в 8.3.15. 
Возможно все проблемы проявляются на серверах?
Что касается репака 8.3.15.1830, то, как пишет Ukei, теперь возможен только ручной репак, а умелец "может копать, а может и не копать". И когда появятся репаки - неизвестно.

----------


## Ukei

> Вот все говорят о кривизне и сырости 8.3.16, а ничего конкретного не приводят. Я поставил у 10 - 15 клиентов (базы файловые) 8.3.16.1063 (в том числе Repack), все работают, о вылетах и замедлениях жалоб не поступало. Единственная проблема была с принтером Kyocera, подключенном к удаленному рабочему столу. Так эта ошибка по-моему и в 8.3.15. 
> Возможно все проблемы проявляются на серверах?
> Что касается репака 8.3.15.1830, то, как пишет Ukei, теперь возможен только ручной репак, а умелец "может копать, а может и не копать". И когда появятся репаки - неизвестно.


 - Основные проблемы это зачастую медленная работа на клиент-сервере (по сравнению с 8.3.15) и невозможность использовать сетевые принтеры по RDP (постепенно решается).

----------


## Ukei

> Скажите, а в чем проблема с репаком 8.3.15.1830? просто 8.3.16 кривая и сырая пока что...


 - Проблемы нет. Просто человеку надоело делать ручные патчи. Потому что есть MultiKey.

----------


## And12345

Совсем надоело? Или в дальнейшем, при появлении новых платформ, репаки снова могут быть?

----------


## Ukei

> Совсем надоело? Или в дальнейшем, при появлении новых платформ, репаки снова могут быть?


 - Пока есть и работает MultiKey... ;)

----------


## paigar

Здравствуйте. Ест Win SVR 2012-R2. На нем (Huper-V)   создаю виртуальную машинку (Win 10 64бит).  совершенно чистая(присутствия 1С на ней нет). Пытаюсь поставить 8.3.16. 1030 - чистая. Действую по инструкции с Medkit = Multikey
1. Ставлю Платформу - В конце установки ставлю "Установить драйвер ключей защиты" или что то в этом роде там.
1. Вношу Дамп на 50 ( другие тоже пробовал) в реестр = ОК= в реестре появляется ветка Компьютер\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Curre  ntControlSet\MultiKey\Dumps\3B6D70CB
2. Ставлю сам мультикей  Х64 = в диспетчере устройств появляется Virtual USB MultiKey
3. Запускаю чистую (пустую) базу 
Результат = Не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы или полученная программная лицензия!
по причине:
Поиск лицензии на клиенте:
Файл программной лицензии не найден
локальный ключ недоступен: Status=-10, ORGL8 Локальный, не установлен
nethasp.ini: C:/Program Files (x86)/1cv8/conf/nethasp.ini, прочитан успешно, ошибка соединения с менеджером лицензий: Net Status=0, System Error=0, Warning=15, ORGL8 Сетевой, не установлен
Конфигурация не является базовой, Конфигурация не является базовой
Подскажите пож. что не так делаю. Очень надо.

----------


## And12345

У меня почему то тоже не с 1го раза сработало.... но сработало, просто попробовал еще раз дампы поставить и пр....
Если вы как то по другому решили это напишите плз.

----------


## paigar

Нет пока никак не решил, хотя все инструкции в дальнейшем проделал..

----------


## rearm

Если серверную версию ставили, то в дампах еще лежат на сервер лицензии.

----------


## paigar

Серверную не ставил.

----------


## And12345

Вы выложили репаки для версий 8.3.15.1830 и 8.3.16.1148... скажите почему v2 называется? и только на 50 пользователей, 51й уже все, встает в очередь и только для WINx86? И работают ли с ними (платформами) дампы и мультикей?? И если с этими репаками ок все, то на больше пользователей будут и на win64?
Просто ввиду предыдущих сообщений ("..пока есть мультикей надоело репаки делать....") меня охватило легкое беспокойство, т.к. мне надо чуть больше 50 пользователей что б могли работать и win64.... Или мультикей в помощь мне? )))

----------


## Ukei

> Вы выложили репаки для версий 8.3.15.1830 и 8.3.16.1148... скажите почему v2 называется? и только на 50 пользователей, 51й уже все, встает в очередь и только для WINx86? И работают ли с ними (платформами) дампы и мультикей?? И если с этими репаками ок все, то на больше пользователей будут и на win64?
> Просто ввиду предыдущих сообщений ("..пока есть мультикей надоело репаки делать....") меня охватило легкое беспокойство, т.к. мне надо чуть больше 50 пользователей что б могли работать и win64.... Или мультикей в помощь мне? )))


 - Репаки отдельно, мультикей - отдельно, это 2 независимых подхода к обходу защиты платформы. Да, у репака 1148 только 50 лиц. Вам мало? Ставьте мультик, там можно сделать 100. V2 потому что была v1, но в ней были косяки, появилась вторая версия. Репаки появляются тогда, когда можно самому сделать или получить от других людей отученные от жадности файлы защиты. К чему файлы есть - такие и репаки появляются. Не хотите беспокоится - ставьте мультикей и используйте ориг. платформы от 1С. Нужны платформы для Linux и Mac - берите из 1-го поста темы образ диска, поднимайте иртуалку и будут у Вас и эти клиенты работать.

----------

Tacker (24.01.2020)

----------


## And12345

Ну вот, понятно! спасибо! Мультикей работает и прекрасно )) Уточнение тока: Там раньше были дампы и больше чем на 100 пользователей, сейчас ведь тоже есть? х86 это значит для  32хбитных??

----------


## Ukei

> Ну вот, понятно! спасибо! Мультикей работает и прекрасно )) Уточнение тока: Там раньше были дампы и больше чем на 100 пользователей, сейчас ведь тоже есть? х86 это значит для  32хбитных??


 - Есть 300 и 500, но на актуальных версиях платформы работать они не будут. Макс. 100.

----------

Tacker (24.01.2020)

----------


## And12345

а несколько в таком случае? к примеру 100+50+20+10....? и когда можно ожидать рабочих на 300 или 500?

----------


## And12345

И у вас же выложен репак для 8.3.16.1148 на 500 пользователей??

----------


## Ukei

> а несколько в таком случае? к примеру 100+50+20+10....? и когда можно ожидать рабочих на 300 или 500?


 - Это разные вещи, Мультикей и репаки, их лицензии не суммируются. При 500 пользователях смысл в пиратской платформе отпадает в свете солидности конторы.

----------


## And12345

я имел ввиду ключи лицензий (дампы) в мультикей суммируются или как? мне просто нужна 64хбитная платформа но примерно на 100-200 пользователей

----------


## Ukei

> я имел ввиду ключи лицензий (дампы) в мультикей суммируются или как? мне просто нужна 64хбитная платформа но примерно на 100-200 пользователей


 - нет. ключи не суммируются. Можно попробовать один мультик поставить в ОС, а второй - в виртуалку.

----------


## Uzers05

Добрый день! После репака как правильно перейти на мультикей? Какие хвосты необходимо удалить в системе ?

----------


## Uzers05

Извините, есть ещё вопрос.
Подскажите версия 8.3.16.1063_Windows_RePack_x64 тормозит и зависает переполняя оперативную память 8Гб до максимума, не по причине: Механизм копий базы данных включен в данную версию для целей бета-тестирования. Есть возможность мне как пользователю отключить этот механизм? Или это копирование не влияет на зависание базы на 40 минут ?

----------


## Syberia

Добрый день!  Установила репак 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063) и при выводе отчетности на печать выдает ошибку (Внимание! Печать бланка формы с двухмерным штрихкодом поддерживается только в 32-разрядной версии платформы"). Подскажите пожалуйста, как исправить?

----------


## Michael_N

> Подскажите пожалуйста, как исправить?


 Либо обработкой с Инфостарт (у меня не заработала) либо просить в электронном письме на адрес: printpdf417@gnivc.ru у ГНИВЦ
 чтобы выслали программу print-nd-pdf417.exe. Из Налогоплательщик ЮЛ\INPUTDOC\*PDF417DOTS* берем папку с формами для печати и при запуске программы print-nd-pdf417 указываем на нее, а в другой строке указываем выгруженный из 1С отчет, который надо напечатать с двумерным кодом. Вот такой изврат, боле из х64 версии никак не напечатать.

----------

Tacker (30.01.2020)

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день!  Установила репак 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1063) и при выводе отчетности на печать выдает ошибку (Внимание! Печать бланка формы с двухмерным штрихкодом поддерживается только в 32-разрядной версии платформы"). Подскажите пожалуйста, как исправить?


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы Эмулятор 1С.

----------

Syberia (27.01.2020), Tacker (30.01.2020)

----------


## Michael_N

> - Печать НД с PDF417 для платформ x64.


 Только на патченой платформе работает? На лицензионной не заработало

----------


## Syberia

> - См. 1-е сообщение темы Эмулятор 1С.


Благодарю!

----------


## Fltr

> Только на патченой платформе работает? На лицензионной не заработало


Не будет работать при лицензии базовой.
После установки расширения отключить безопасный режим и защиту от опасных действий

----------


## And12345

Подскажите поставил оригинальную платформу с мультикей, все ок, все работает, спасибо большое! При обновлении платформы обязательно все удалять чистить и ставить все по новой как в 1й раз или достаточно просто обновить оригинальную платформу?

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.15.1830 от 19.11.2019*
*RePack x64* Технологической платформы для Windows (лечение не требуется, авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.16.1148 от 20.01.2020*
ПЕРЕСОБРАНО! *RePack x64* Технологической платформы для Windows (лечение не требуется, авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

PS: Тестируем. Особенно интересуют тесты на "грязных" системах.

----------

deadlock77 (10.06.2020), dima_pro (30.01.2020), My Precious (05.10.2020), Slide33 (06.01.2021), Tacker (30.01.2020), Tenacious (18.02.2020), Vokzalg (04.02.2020)

----------


## emirrr

> *ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.15.1830 от 19.11.2019*
> *RePack x64* Технологической платформы для Windows (лечение не требуется, авторская сборка):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> 
> *ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.16.1148 от 20.01.2020*
> ПЕРЕСОБРАНО! *RePack x64* Технологической платформы для Windows (лечение не требуется, авторская сборка):
> ...


Подскажите пожалуйста, что 1830 версия, что 1148 ..выдают ошибку при импорте в 1С выписки. Версия Бухгалтерия предприятия проф, редакция 3.0 (3.0.75.58)
11.jpg

----------


## Fltr

> Подскажите пожалуйста, что 1830 версия, что 1148 ..выдают ошибку при импорте в 1С выписки. Версия Бухгалтерия предприятия проф, редакция 3.0 (3.0.75.58)
> 11.jpg


Платформа тут ни при чем.
Обновите конфигурацию, слелайте тестирование и исправление базы, очистку кэша.

----------


## emirrr

> Платформа тут ни при чем.
> Обновите конфигурацию, слелайте тестирование и исправление базы, очистку кэша.


Странно, что я сразу этого не сделал... Обычно сразу кэш чищу, а тут что-то тупанул... обновил 1С это меня и сбило с толку. Спасибо! все заработало после очистки кэша.:yes:

----------


## Alex_Atuan

Уважаемый Ukei скачал ваш repack платформы 8.3.15.1830 x86 еще как только вы его выложили и столкнулся с такой проблемой,при обновлении базы с помощью ИТС выскакивала ошибка html, на разных версиях windows и разных конфигурациях,а в последней сборке данная проблема пофиксена?

----------


## Ukei

> Уважаемый Ukei скачал ваш repack платформы 8.3.15.1830 x86 еще как только вы его выложили и столкнулся с такой проблемой,при обновлении базы с помощью ИТС выскакивала ошибка html, на разных версиях windows и разных конфигурациях,а в последней сборке данная проблема пофиксена?


 - Я бы ставяил уже 8.3.16.1148, БП 3.0.75.70 требует релиз не ниже 8.3.16.1030, так что сразу 2 зайцев убьете. А тот же 1580 х86 у меня работает с первого дня без единого вылета. Так что дело целиком в ОС.

----------


## Alex_Atuan

> - Я бы ставяил уже 8.3.16.1148, БП 3.0.75.70 требует релиз не ниже 8.3.16.1030, так что сразу 2 зайцев убьете. А тот же 1580 х86 у меня работает с первого дня без единого вылета. Так что дело целиком в ОС.


Я пробовал на двух семерках,хоум и профешнл, и на 10-ке,на всех одна ошибка html и в логах отсылка на backbas.dll,точно сбойный модуль сейчас не напишу. а версия 75.70 требует платформу 8.3.15.1830. и прекрасно с ней работает.Проверил.

----------


## Alex_Atuan

> Я пробовал на двух семерках,хоум и профешнл, и на 10-ке,на всех одна ошибка html и в логах отсылка на backbas.dll,точно сбойный модуль сейчас не напишу. а версия 75.70 требует платформу 8.3.15.1830. и прекрасно с ней работает.Проверил.


и дело не в вылетах,платформа работает прекрасно. Дело в обновлении из самой базы с помощью 1с итс

----------


## Michael_N

> - Я бы ставяил уже 8.3.16.1148, БП 3.0.75.70 требует релиз не ниже 8.3.16.1030


Вообще то релиз платформы требеуестся не ниже 8.3.15.1830. (базовая версия)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Вообще то релиз платформы требеуестся не ниже 8.3.15.1830. (базовая версия)


И не базовая также

----------


## And12345

Подскажите поставил оригинальную платформу с мультикей, все ок, все работает, спасибо большое! При обновлении платформы обязательно все удалять чистить и ставить все по новой как в 1й раз или достаточно просто обновить оригинальную платформу?

----------


## Olga436

Добрый вечер!Скачала релиз HRM_3.1.10.307_updstpb.zip (3,61 MB)
А след.релиз HRM_3.1.10.50_updsetup.zip (75,88 MB) не встает на этот.Что делать????Подскажите пожалуйста.Дальше н идут обновления.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый вечер!Скачала релиз HRM_3.1.10.307_updstpb.zip (3,61 MB)
> А след.релиз HRM_3.1.10.50_updsetup.zip (75,88 MB) не встает на этот.Что делать????Подскажите пожалуйста.Дальше н идут обновления.


Следующий релиз 3.1.12.142, а 3.1.10.50 старый от 14.06.19

----------


## Olga436

Но на 3.1.10.307 не встает даже 3.1.11.68?!
Я нашла информацию:
Уважаемые пользователи!
Одновременно поставляются две версии конфигурации:
1. Версия длительного сопровождения 3.1.10. В ней будут поддерживаться изменения законодательства и исправляться только критичные ошибки до окончания 3 кв. 2020 года, после чего ее выпуск будет прекращен.
2. Обычные версии 3.1.11, 3.1.12 и т.д. Они сменяют друг друга в течение года (выпуск новой версии означает прекращение поддержки предыдущей), содержат новый функционал и исправление прочих ошибок. Та из них, которая будет актуальна на момент окончания поддержки 3.1.10, станет версией длительного сопровождения в 2020 - 2021 годах.
Вы вправе выбрать хотите ли вы получать новый функционал или планируете оставаться на версии 3.1.10. Просим вас запланировать в течение 2019 - 2020 годов переход с версии 3.1.10 на новую версию.

Т.е. получается на сегодняшний день 3.1.10.307 это последняя версия релиза?!

----------


## Fltr

> Но на 3.1.10.307 не встает даже 3.1.11.68?!
> Я нашла информацию:
> Уважаемые пользователи!
> Одновременно поставляются две версии конфигурации:
> 1. Версия длительного сопровождения 3.1.10. В ней будут поддерживаться изменения законодательства и исправляться только критичные ошибки до окончания 3 кв. 2020 года, после чего ее выпуск будет прекращен.
> 2. Обычные версии 3.1.11, 3.1.12 и т.д. Они сменяют друг друга в течение года (выпуск новой версии означает прекращение поддержки предыдущей), содержат новый функционал и исправление прочих ошибок. Та из них, которая будет актуальна на момент окончания поддержки 3.1.10, станет версией длительного сопровождения в 2020 - 2021 годах.
> Вы вправе выбрать хотите ли вы получать новый функционал или планируете оставаться на версии 3.1.10. Просим вас запланировать в течение 2019 - 2020 годов переход с версии 3.1.10 на новую версию.
> 
> Т.е. получается на сегодняшний день 3.1.10.307 это последняя версия релиза?!


да, для 3.1.10 на сегодня последний
информация от 1с



> Версия 3.1.12
> Порядок обновления конфигураций версий 3.1.12.56, 3.1.12.76, 3.1.12.110, 3.1.12.113, 3.1.12.140, 3.1.10.307 на версию 3.1.12.142

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый вечер!Скачала релиз HRM_3.1.10.307_updstpb.zip (3,61 MB)
> А след.релиз HRM_3.1.10.50_updsetup.zip (75,88 MB) не встает на этот.Что делать????Подскажите пожалуйста.Дальше н идут обновления.


А почему релиз 3.1.10.50 по вашему должен идти после 3.1.10.307? Как раз всё наоборот должно быть

----------


## Olga436

На сайте для скачивания они шли друг за другом.Я не могла разобраться ,пока не нашла информацию про 2 варианта обновления.

----------


## ruvitex

Уважаемый Ukei . Доброго времени суток. Подскажите, что бы скачать 8.3.16.1148 перейдя по ссылке, просит отправлять смс (платные) и получить код-это нормально?

----------


## Fltr

> Уважаемый Ukei . Доброго времени суток. Подскажите, что бы скачать 8.3.16.1148 перейдя по ссылке, просит отправлять смс (платные) и получить код-это нормально?


Немного подождите и сможете отказаться от платного.

----------


## ruvitex

> Немного подождите и сможете отказаться от платного.


Да мне сегодня надо, а то 1с не работает. Обновил платформу до 3.16.1148 и конфиги все (пропатчил), а теперь пишет "нарушение целостности" и выкидывает. Вся работа встала. Для спарвки у меня базовая 8.3 на один комп.

----------


## Tacker

> Да мне сегодня надо, а то 1с не работает. Обновил платформу до 3.16.1148 и конфиги все (пропатчил), а теперь пишет "нарушение целостности" и выкидывает. Вся работа встала. Для спарвки у меня базовая 8.3 на один комп.


На таких обменниках через 20-40 секунд после захода на страницу появляется ссылка вроде "скачать бесплатно" или "продолжить бесплатно".

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Фастфуд. Фронт-офис. Базовая версия", версия", релиз 2.3.1.30 от 01.11.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база ИЩЕТСЯ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Фастфуд. Фронт-офис БАЗОВАЯ", версия", релиз 2.3.2.26 от 27.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база ИЩЕТСЯ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Общепит", релиз 2.0.66.91 от 20.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление сервисным центром", релиз 1.6.19.203 от 03.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.131.1 от 30.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление строительной организацией", релиз 1.3.132.2 от 08.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF) + ЭМУЛЯТОР, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами (CRM)", релиз 3.0.17.33 от 22.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Ломбард ПРОФ", релиз 4.0.75.2 от 30.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 2.0.66.64 от 27.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.66.64 от 27.01.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", релиз 3.0.75.6 от 06.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF) - ОТУЧЕННАЯ, авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС/ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.75.6 от 06.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Tacker (12.02.2020)

----------


## Svetlana_E

> - См. 1-е сообщение темы Эмулятор XX.


А если Бухгалтерия базовая? Ведь к ней расширения не добавить... Есть какие-то варианты?

----------


## Michael_N

> А если Бухгалтерия базовая? Ведь к ней расширения не добавить... Есть какие-то варианты?


Через программу print-nd-pdf417.exe. Из Налогоплательщик ЮЛ\INPUTDOC\PDF417DOTS берем папку с формами для печати и при запуске программы print-nd-pdf417 указываем на нее, а в другой строке указываем выгруженный из 1С отчет, который надо напечатать с двумерным кодом

----------

Fltr (14.02.2020), Ukei (14.02.2020)

----------


## chayan10

> Уважаемый Ukei . Доброго времени суток. Подскажите, что бы скачать 8.3.16.1148 перейдя по ссылке, просит отправлять смс (платные) и получить код-это нормально?


 Сбрось мне письмо ня ящик kv.68@ukr.net и скажи, чего ты желаешь?

----------


## Michael_N

Уважаемый *Ukei*. Есть ли какое то отличие в платформах версии RePack 8.3.16.1224 х64 тестовой и финальной? Судя по размеру файла это одно и тоже?

----------


## Ukei

> Уважаемый *Ukei*. Есть ли какое то отличие в платформах версии RePack 8.3.16.1224 х64 тестовой и финальной? Судя по размеру файла это одно и тоже?


 - Нет, отличий нет. Как нет их и в тестовом и финальном релизе ориг. платформы.

----------

n_dum (29.12.2020), Tacker (06.03.2020)

----------


## dirtdriver

Коллеги!
А, подскажите, пожалуйста RePack 8.3.16.1224 х64 финальный, выдает "нарушение целостности и т.д., два раза переустанавливал - все равно выкидывает, хотя предыдущая  8.3.16.1148  -стабильно работает.
Работаем в терминальном доступе, если это важно.
Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> Коллеги!
> А, подскажите, пожалуйста RePack 8.3.16.1224 х64 финальный, выдает "нарушение целостности и т.д., два раза переустанавливал - все равно выкидывает, хотя предыдущая  8.3.16.1148  -стабильно работает.
> Работаем в терминальном доступе, если это важно.
> Спасибо.


 - Чистите систему, кэш 1С или возьмите другой репак.

----------


## dirtdriver

> - Чистите систему, кэш 1С или возьмите другой репак.


Таки, кэш в первую очередь был почищен, система держится в незагаженном состоянии. Я думал, мож не у меня одного проблема. А, так остался на 8.3.16.1148 пока не выйдет еще новее.
Благодарю.

----------


## Ukei

- Тут важно не общее состояние системы, а наличие хвостов от пред. лекарств платформы.

----------


## dirtdriver

> - Тут важно не общее состояние системы, а наличие хвостов от пред. лекарств платформы.


Ну, я это и имел ввиду. Просто последние обновления только Репаки ставил, что там от них может оставаться? Подскажите куда копнуть?

----------


## KOSMOSFR

Подскажите пожалуйста. Установил репак 8.3.16.1148 всё хорошо но при выходе из программы происходит краш Путь сбойного приложения: C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.16.1148\bin\1cv8.exe
Путь сбойного модуля: C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.16.1148\bin\core83.dll
Система 2 разных сервера с рдп win2008r2 со всеми обновлениями, win7 на этих системах краш при выходе, а вот на win10 проблем нету, и проблема только у пользователей в 1с, под учёткной админа в 1с выходит без краша

----------


## marchela589

После обновлении платформы на версию 8.3.16.1148 при выполнении операции выдает ошибку.
Аварийно завершился рабочий процесс фонового задания 
{ОбщийМодуль.ДлительныеОпе  рации.Модуль(375)}:		ВызватьИсключение(ТекстОш  бки);
{Документ.ПроверкаПоПеречн  ямПОДФТ.Форма.ФормаДокумен  та.Форма(240)}:	Возврат ДлительныеОперации.Задани  Выполнено(ИдентификаторЗа  дания);
{Документ.ПроверкаПоПеречн  ямПОДФТ.Форма.ФормаДокумен  та.Форма(216)}:		Если ЗаданиеВыполнено(Идентифи  аторЗадания) Тогда

Дело в самой платформе? Не знаю куда уже копить. Кэш чистил. Сервак перезагружал(после регистрации компоненты comcntr.dll)

----------


## marchela589

> Подскажите пожалуйста. Установил репак 8.3.16.1148 всё хорошо но при выходе из программы происходит краш Путь сбойного приложения: C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.16.1148\bin\1cv8.exe
> Путь сбойного модуля: C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.16.1148\bin\core83.dll
> Система 2 разных сервера с рдп win2008r2 со всеми обновлениями, win7 на этих системах краш при выходе, а вот на win10 проблем нету, и проблема только у пользователей в 1с, под учёткной админа в 1с выходит без краша


может поможет регистрация компоненты  Regsvr32 “<ПутьНужнойРазрядности>\bi  n\core83.dll”

----------

KOSMOSFR (26.03.2020)

----------


## KOSMOSFR

Добрый день! ещё один вопрос.
После установки сервера 8.3.16.1148 в журнале регистрации появляются записи Ошибка аунтификации. Пользователь неопределен,компьютер SLE9,данные пользователь ОС SLE9\SA
Ошибки всего 3 за сутки и все в одно время.
на компе sle9 стоит только скуль и сам сервер, скуль под пользователем SA.
Пользователя SA в 1с нетуу, подскажите плиз в чем мб проблема, такое началось после установки скаченной от суда 8.3.16.1148

----------


## TVV84

Добрый вечер! Помогите найти обновления платформы 1 С 8.3.
Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.16.1224
И еще подскажите еще пожалуйста где можно найти базу 1 с зарплата и кадры!!!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый вечер! Помогите найти обновления платформы 1 С 8.3.
> Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.16.1224
> И еще подскажите еще пожалуйста где можно найти базу 1 с зарплата и кадры!!!


Платформа https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page24
Конфигурация https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....D0%98!/page194

----------

ecov (25.05.2020), Tacker (13.04.2020), TVV84 (29.03.2020), Ukei (29.03.2020)

----------


## irina1991

Здравствуйте. Пытаюсь установить платформу 8.3.17.1306, устанавливаю файл RePack x86 Технологической платформы для Windows (лечение не требуется, авторская сборка), после установки программа запускается, но через некоторое время пишет, что нарушена целостность программы. Подскажите, какое лекарство нужно использовать (для неопытных пользователей)?

----------


## Fltr

> Здравствуйте. Пытаюсь установить платформу 8.3.17.1306, устанавливаю файл RePack x86 Технологической платформы для Windows (лечение не требуется, авторская сборка), после установки программа запускается, но через некоторое время пишет, что нарушена целостность программы. Подскажите, какое лекарство нужно использовать (для неопытных пользователей)?


Для какой конфигурации нужна такая платформа?
Для всех типовых конфигураций рекомендую релиз 8.3.15.1830

----------


## irina1991

Для ЗУП 3.1.13.145. Нашла 8.3.15.1830, а какой файл скачивать? Чтобы без проблем? Заранее спасибо))

----------


## Michael_N

> Чтобы без проблем?


 RePack x86 или Portable 8.3.15.1830 если с мультикеем не в ладах.

----------


## Tacker

> Здравствуйте. Пытаюсь установить платформу 8.3.17.1306, устанавливаю файл RePack x86 Технологической платформы для Windows (лечение не требуется, авторская сборка), после установки программа запускается, но через некоторое время пишет, что нарушена целостность программы. Подскажите, какое лекарство нужно использовать (для неопытных пользователей)?


Можно попробовать переустановить. В репаках по умолчанию отключён контроль целостности, это можно увидеть в окне установки, где предлагается выбор устанавливаемых компонентов. В процессе инсталляции, видимо, что-то неправильно отработало. У меня такое было. Сейчас использую платформу 8.3.17.1091

----------


## Dr.HiHi

подскажите в чем различие платформы Business Automation Framework и 1с 8.3 со стороны программирования??

----------


## eugeneblo

Знатоки подскажите. Сейчас пользуемся 1с фреш. Есть еще локальная версия 1с, нужно из фреша перенести базу в локальную. Но локальную версию до версии фреша не обновить, во фреше версия 8.3.15.1941, локальная 8.3.16.1296, в инструкциях по переносу из флеша в локальную пишут, что платформы должен совпадать, только 8.3.15.1941 нигде не видно было! Сразу 8.3.16.1296 предлагала. Как поступать?

----------


## Zapazuhu

> Знатоки подскажите. Сейчас пользуемся 1с фреш. Есть еще локальная версия 1с, нужно из фреша перенести базу в локальную. Но локальную версию до версии фреша не обновить, во фреше версия 8.3.15.1941, локальная 8.3.16.1296, в инструкциях по переносу из флеша в локальную пишут, что платформы должен совпадать, только 8.3.15.1941 нигде не видно было! Сразу 8.3.16.1296 предлагала. Как поступать?


У тебя наверное галаз точно не там где надо. *Конфигурации должны совпадать.*

----------


## kursor33

Всем привет, скачал платформу 8.3.16 Portable пишет ошибка целостности, но на компе ни когда не стояли ни какие 1с пользовались всегда только портабле версией.

----------


## Shapaj

> Всем привет, скачал платформу 8.3.16 Portable пишет ошибка целостности, но на компе ни когда не стояли ни какие 1с пользовались всегда только портабле версией.


не сработал кряк значит

----------


## Konovalus

Тоже самое происходит. 8.3.16.1224 поставил, пишет о нарушении целостности. Удалил, все почистил. Скачал и поставил репак 3.1.16.1296. Ставил оба репака, такая же ерунда. Пять минут и вылезает о нарушении целостности. Что делать?

----------


## HPDX2300

тема *про Эмуляторы*

тема *патченное изделие не работает*

----------

halushka (03.06.2020), SkyFly (12.05.2020), Timom (21.05.2020)

----------


## iLexy

> в инструкциях по переносу из флеша в локальную пишут, что платформы должен совпадать


или не те инструкции читаешь, или читаешь их по диагонали - версия платформы на локальном ПК даже в теории не может совпадать с версией во фреше, т.к. в облачке 1cfresh.com используются свои уникальные версии платформы, которые для обычных смертных недоступны.
при переносе из фреша должна полностью совпадать версия КОНФИГУРАЦИИ, а не платформы,
платформа может быть любой, но естественно не ниже той, которая указана в требованиях для данной конфигурации.

----------


## plastilin1320

Перименуйте имя компа..Мне помогло

----------


## obikushen@mail

Привет!
Можете поделиться ссылочкой на   8.3.17.1306 RePack x86?

----------


## Tacker

> Привет!
> Можете поделиться ссылочкой на   8.3.17.1306 RePack x86?


Ссылки пока нет. Возможно автор её обновит.

----------

alex125it (23.05.2020), alex969 (28.05.2020), Almi_ (10.06.2020), aniv1970 (02.06.2020), asusteh (26.07.2020), BombiBom (02.06.2020), BookkeeperWolf (28.05.2020), CheshirKot (11.06.2020), halushka (03.06.2020), hiexe (06.06.2020), IPAS (25.05.2020), Katerina_777 (14.06.2020), KAY77 (26.06.2020), kbuka (03.06.2020), krepa (15.06.2020), Lexer777 (11.06.2020), Mik_a (10.06.2020), nikoros52 (25.05.2020), Qwestt (08.06.2020), Salox (11.06.2020), SedoiBobr (19.06.2020), ser240 (25.05.2020), sergey_ru (23.05.2020), sergmsv33 (27.05.2020), sinTambov (27.05.2020), sirek (25.05.2020), Tatyl (29.06.2020), vadimvad (08.06.2020), VladStels (28.05.2020), zuevkl (01.06.2020)

----------


## paradoxx1976

Спасибо

----------


## zsonyaz

Добрый день обнаружился глюк в репаке 8.3.17.1306 RePack x86 при терминальном режиме начинает непомерно высаживать процессор (загружает ядро по максимуму) спасает тока ребут сервака когда пользователей 2-3 еше терпимо а вот когда 10+ просто ужас сервак ложится

----------


## yra1c

Доброго дня форумчане. Поделитесь ссылкой на RePack последней версии платформы 1С 8.3 х86 и х64.

----------


## yrygvay

1306 и на самом деле очень глючная. 
Выскакивает постоянно уведомление о вводе лицензии, плюс часто появляется ошибка "не специфическая ошибка работы с ресурсом post e1cib/logform недостаточно свободной памяти"

----------


## OrionMSK

А доработанных DLL для 1496 ни у кого нет?

----------


## Zwe3do4et

Всем доброго времени суток.
Скачали отсюда и установили RePack 8.3.15.1869.
После запуска спустя пару минут выбивало такое уведомление и программа закрывалась




> Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.15.1869)
> 
> Ошибки:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 06.05.2020 9:36:25
> Операция не может быть выполнена с текущим составом лицензий.
> Свойства кластера 'Критический объем памяти процессов', 'Режим распределения нагрузки' или свойства рабочего сервера 'Критический объем памяти процессов', 'Временно допустимый объем памяти процессов', 'Интервал превышения допустимого объема памяти процессов', 'Безопасный расход памяти за один вызов', 'Количество ИБ на процесс' содержат значения, отличные от значений по умолчанию.
> Использование этих функций возможно только для лицензий на платформу уровня КОРП. Обратитесь к администратору для решения вопросов приобретения и установки лицензий уровня КОРП.


Вылечили тем что установили все настройки сервера 1С по заводу.
Но это не совсем устраивает, потому что один процесс просто все выжирает и получается не гибкая система.


Какие есть варианты решения?

----------


## Zwe3do4et

Всем доброго времени суток.
Скачали отсюда и установили RePack 8.3.15.1869.
После запуска спустя пару минут выбивало такое уведомление и программа закрывалась




> Платформа: 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.15.1869)
> 
> Ошибки:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 06.05.2020 9:36:25
> Операция не может быть выполнена с текущим составом лицензий.
> Свойства кластера 'Критический объем памяти процессов', 'Режим распределения нагрузки' или свойства рабочего сервера 'Критический объем памяти процессов', 'Временно допустимый объем памяти процессов', 'Интервал превышения допустимого объема памяти процессов', 'Безопасный расход памяти за один вызов', 'Количество ИБ на процесс' содержат значения, отличные от значений по умолчанию.
> Использование этих функций возможно только для лицензий на платформу уровня КОРП. Обратитесь к администратору для решения вопросов приобретения и установки лицензий уровня КОРП.


Вылечили тем что установили все настройки сервера 1С по заводу.
Но это не совсем устраивает, потому что один процесс просто все выжирает и получается не гибкая система.


Какие есть варианты решения?

----------


## cab2man

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста  8.3.17.1496 x86\64 repack

----------

Const-NW (16.07.2020)

----------


## cab2man

или что-нибудь из последнего))

----------


## Ikarus

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста  8.3.17.1496 x86\64 repack


Поддерживаю и вопрошаю - поделитесь, кто имеет...

----------


## spider1982

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.17.1496 x86\64 repack

----------


## Василий админ

Всем доброго времени суток! Поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.17.1496 x86\64 repack
Почта Dr-vasil1983@yandex.ru

----------


## meshook

Здравствуйте коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.17.1496 x86\64 repack
Почта yakust.keww@gmail.com

----------


## aleksey61

Приветствую други! Поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack

----------


## vaa1604

Уважаемые! С благодарностью! И мне пожалуйста

----------


## Алисеенко Марк

Здравствуйте. Если уже у кого то есть 8.3.17.1549 x86/64
Поделитесь, пожалуйста.
mark.aliseenko@gmail.com

----------


## Ruska123

Добрый день.
Поделитесь Пожалуйста если есть 8.3.17.1549 
ahmenov_ro@mail.ru.
заранее спасибо.

----------


## Kingsizeslv

Приветствую ! Поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack kingsizeslv@mail.ru

----------


## Melhaar

Доброго времени суток! И со мной поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack dnixilys@gmail.com

----------


## waleg86

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.17.1496 x86\64 repack
WAL@bti48.ru

----------


## Mesudar

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack kh0khm4@gmail.com

----------


## Sam58

И если можно и мне на s.lisov@yandex.ru Заранее благодарен

----------


## mocelet

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack на nevervhood@gmail.com. Спасибо.

----------


## serg727727

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.17.1496 x86\64 repack заранее спасибо

----------


## Sergeizamki

Добрый день! Дайте пожалуйста 8.3.17.1549 (8.3.17.1496) х64 repack. СПАСИБО !!! 
necromanger@rambler.ru

----------


## paradoxx1976

Добрый день! И мне, плиз,  8.3.17.1549 (8.3.17.1496) х64 repack. СПАСИБО !!!
amur-vet@yandex.ru

----------


## Денисенко Елен

Добрый день! И мне пожалуйста,если можно
 8.3.17.1549  х64 repack. СПАСИБО !!!

----------


## serg727727

Доброго времени суток. Кто может поделиться 8.3.17.1549_RePack_x64? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## spider1982

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack spider1982@yandex.ru

----------


## ekot3

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 z1333311@gmail.com

----------


## AlePa

День добрый! Направьте на путь истинный, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack yapuvlik@yandex.ru

----------


## Ольга08

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста обновлением для, 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1148)  megavin2013@yandex.ru

----------


## fisgen

День добрый! Направьте на путь истинный, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack  roshfor@list.ru

----------


## sht0rm

Присоединюсь к просьбе  8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack

----------


## Jim1024

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack jimdole@gmail.com

----------


## PlukNU

Добрый день.
Поделитесь Пожалуйста платформой 8.3.17.1549
pluknur@gmail.com
Спасибо

----------


## 81286

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack на st7smm@gmail.com. Спасибо.

----------


## PlukNU

Добрый день.
Поделитесь Пожалуйста платформой более 8.3.14..
pluknur@gmail.com
Спасибо

----------


## vovan747

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack poschta2011@yandex.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Lolipop111

Если кому-то скинули на почту, можно и мне? master.write1@gmail.com Спасибо!

----------


## Vol71

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack Vol71@mail.ru Спасибо!

----------


## Андрей

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack a-a-a@mail.ru

----------


## Ymorozoff

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней (8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack ?) работающей ломаной платформой! Ymorozoff@yandex.ru

----------


## RomashkaThe1C

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack почта: wap.roma9494@mail.ru

----------


## kola911

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack почта: lis-stas@mail.ru

----------


## Vitt@lik

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack tyrdox@yandex.ru

----------


## Yuriy76

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack Imperator@mail.ru

----------


## AlexeyVK

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста ссылкой или дистрибутивом платформы 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack Alexey-sis@yandex.ru

----------


## toxmost

Доброго времени суток! И со мной поделитесь пожалуйста 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack  toxmost@gmail.com

----------


## nb3z

Добрый день! Можно репак 8.13.15.1869
либо что-то последнее из 8.13.15
Желательно х86

----------


## nb3z

Добрый день! Можно репак 8.13.15.1869 х86
anpejib@gmail.com

----------


## Figaro13

Добрый день! Можно отученную платформу 8.13.15.1869
либо что-то последнее из 8.13.15
Для Windows сервера 64.
figaro1135@gmail.com

----------


## Ninaugntu

подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно скачать платформу 8,3?

----------


## fKopf

Доброго времени суток. Можете поделиться 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack на почту fjeelc@gmail.com.
Заранее премного благодарен

----------


## control666

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, мобильной платформой 8.3.17.67 на почту ctrl.666[at]gmail.com или тут в личку. Спасибо!

----------


## vvarior

Доброго времени суток. Можете поделиться 8.3.16.1502 repack на почту vvar123@mail.ru 
Заранее премного благодарен

----------


## qweest

Здравствуйте, скинте плиз ссылку  на  8.3.17.1549 repack x86  Заранее спасибо.

----------


## qweest

Здравствуйте, скинте плиз ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 qweest@yandex.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Nikolo169

Здравствуйте, скиньте плиз ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x64 host300@bk.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## qweest

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page47 8.3.17.1549 repack x64

----------

doik (08.09.2020), TVV84 (08.09.2020)

----------


## TVV84

Добрый день! Можно репак 8.13.15.1869 х86
Ссылки которые указаны в теме,просят ключ. Помогите пож. скачать без ключа.

----------


## TVV84

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать технологическую платформу  8.3  версия 3.0.82.24 для  1С:Предприятия для Windows 64.Ссылки которые указаны в теме,просят ключ. Помогите пож. скачать без ключа. Заранее премного благодарна.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Можно репак 8.13.15.1869 х86
> Ссылки которые указаны в теме,просят ключ. Помогите пож. скачать без ключа.


Вот Вам _местная_ *ссылка*, выберите нужное, подождите 10 секунд, ответьте _нет, спасибо_, через 90 секунд появится прямая ссылка, удачи!

----------

bobruk76 (11.09.2020), IZANO (19.10.2020), karaulaga (09.09.2020), malyshok.d (05.12.2020), pkor2008 (12.09.2020), Sally3 (19.10.2020), Tacker (09.09.2020), vetaldndz (21.09.2020)

----------


## redhat2020

Если бы 1С-ники делали трубы

----------


## bobruk76

добрый день! А для Ububntu(deb-пакеты) есть платформа 1С сервер, которой ключик не нужен? И где хто поделится?

----------


## Mikhanik

Кто-нибудь сталкивался с ошибкой "Функциональная опция не найдена"? Пытаюсь ввести поступление товара и выходит эта ошибка. С помощью отладчика установил что проблема в модуле "ВестиУчетТабачнойПродукц  иМОТП". Что делать ума не приложу..

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Кто-нибудь сталкивался с ошибкой "Функциональная опция не найдена"? Пытаюсь ввести поступление товара и выходит эта ошибка. С помощью отладчика установил что проблема в модуле "ВестиУчетТабачнойПродукц  иМОТП". Что делать ума не приложу..


Релизы платформы и конфигурации?

----------


## Ниииик

Люди добрые, у кого-нибудь имеется платформа версии КОРП? Там столько вкусного для сервера...:)
Поделитесь вылеченной, если не сложно.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alexbarzero

а "пасс стандартный" это какой, народ?

----------


## alexbarzero

а "пасс стандартный" это какой, народ?

----------


## Tacker

> а "пасс стандартный" это какой, народ?


ruboard.ru (или ruboard), вроде как.

----------


## Иван Тарасов

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack на  S3042245@yandex.ru

----------


## ikalichkin

> ruboard.ru (или ruboard), вроде как.


Если точно, то: *ru-board*

----------

elkot (13.11.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack на  S3042245@yandex.ru


Есть х64  в теме: *ПЛАТФОРМА 1С:8.x - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу!*

----------

n_dum (29.12.2020)

----------


## Soul

> Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86/64 repack на  S3042245@yandex.ru


И мне, пожалуйста) lightw@yandex.ru
Благодарю!

----------


## Tacker

> И мне, пожалуйста) lightw@yandex.ru
> Благодарю!


Лови.

----------


## sinskid

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack на serg918@yandex.ru
Благодарю!

----------


## erlake

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack на erlake11@mail.ru
Благодарю!

----------


## darklady

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x64 repack на 2007Itm@inbox.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## darklady

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x64 repack на 2007itm@inbox.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## ikalichkin

*Tacker*, *Sinskid* и *Erlake* ! Уважаемые, вы хоть бы глазки вверх подняли бы, да и увидели на текущей странице ссылку на вашу "*хотелку*" !!!

----------


## Tacker

> *Tacker*, *Sinskid* и *Erlake* ! Уважаемые, вы хоть бы глазки вверх подняли бы, да и увидели на текущей странице ссылку на вашу "*хотелку*" !!!


Об чём спич? О пароле?

----------


## Tacker

> *Tacker*, *Sinskid* и *Erlake* ! Уважаемые, вы хоть бы глазки вверх подняли бы, да и увидели на текущей странице ссылку на вашу "*хотелку*" !!!


Об чём спич? О пароле?

----------


## FkAlex

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack на nhamov@bk.ru
Благодарю!

----------


## asotel

Подскажите каким файлом CF или CFU лучше обновляться?

----------


## paigar

Здравствуйте, скинте плиз ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 paigar@yandex.ru

----------


## Merzz

> Здравствуйте, скинте плиз ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 paigar@yandex.ru


Здравствуйте, и мне бы такое чудо Stasik_kimry@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## Merzz

> Здравствуйте, скинте плиз ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 paigar@yandex.ru


Здравствуйте, и мне бы такое чудо Stasik_kimry@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Подскажите каким файлом CF или CFU лучше обновляться?


Спокойнее пользователю будет обновиться файлом — cfu (файл изменений конфигурации). В нем сразу прописано какие он релизы может обновить, а также какие запустить обработчики вовремя обновления. Но некоторые конфигурации необходимо обновлять через файл — cf (полная конфигурация). В принципе можно обновлять все конфигурации файлом - cf, но здесь есть определенные риски. Если нет опыта, то лучше обновляться - cfu.

----------


## SiRPower

Че все так сложно? Почему нельзя проще
1с платформа - ссылка
1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК - ссылка
Скачиваешь, устанавливаешь, добавляешь базы и все...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Че все так сложно? Почему нельзя проще
> 1с платформа - ссылка
> 1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК - ссылка
> Скачиваешь, устанавливаешь, добавляешь базы и все...


Платформ много разных, конфигураций - вообще масса. Поэтому все разложено по полочкам.

----------


## Besy

Здравствуйте, скинте плиз ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 besy@inbox.ru

----------


## BuhtoyarovSlav

Добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 и 8.3.17.1549 repack x64 buhtoyarov_slavik@mail.ru

----------


## maxxisveta

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 и 8.3.17.1549 repack x64 на pf0908@list.ru.
Спасибо!

----------


## Aladin76

Доброго вечера! Выручите, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack очень нужен
на alex.aladin@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Soul

Доброго времени суток!
У кого есть, поделитесь, пожалуйста, repack x86 8.3.15.1489 и repack8.3.16.1030 на lightw@yandex.ru . У кого без вылетов работает с ключами, чем именно активировали?

----------


## Plirk

Здравствуйте ! 
Пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack можно и мне ссылку.
На baik.38@ya.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Plirk

Здравствуйте ! 
Пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack можно и мне ссылку.
На baik.38@ya.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Kirill_2014

Здравствуйте, скиньте плиз ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 prodigy200690@mail.ru

----------


## bhoster

Здравствуйте !
Пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack можно ссылку.
На bhosty@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## ССергеич

Доброго времени суток, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack можно ссылку.
На kolyabinss@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## Selvetarm

Доброго времени суток, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack можно ссылку.
На aspidadm@gmail.com
Спасибо!

----------


## travis_200

Здравствуйте !
Пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack можно и мне ссылку.
На travis_200@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## elkot

Добрый день! Поделитесь ссылкой , пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 ! Заранее спасибо!:) elkot1@yandex.ru

----------


## tmv1974

Здравствуйте, скиньте плиз ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86  tmv1974@gmail.com

----------


## EraserKO

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 и 8.3.17.1549 repack x64 на Eraserkovin@gmail.com.
Спасибо!

----------


## Aleks_K

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 и 8.3.17.1549 repack x64 на 95435@bk.ru.
Спасибо!

----------


## Aleks_K

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 и 8.3.17.1549 repack x64 на 95435@bk.ru.
Спасибо!

----------


## igor__33

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на 8.3.18.1128 repack x86  на igor.potemkin33@yandex.ru
За ранее спасибо!

----------


## alex@gelios-sp

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на 8.3.18.1128 repack x86 на al_efremov@mail.ru
За ранее спасибо!

----------


## alex@gelios-sp

Здравствуйте! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ссылку на 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 и 8.3.17.1549 repack x64 на al_efremov@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Voldmaster

Ребята, добрый день! поделитесь, пожалуйста 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 на kanada-5@yandex.ru

----------


## дтв80

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 repack x64 или 8.3.18.1128 repack x64 на qqq241@ngs.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## rasul8333

Здравствуйте народ! Поделитесь, плиз, платформой 8.3.17.1549 repack x64 rasul8333@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Voldmaster

> Ребята, добрый день! поделитесь, пожалуйста 8.3.17.1549 repack x86 на kanada-5@yandex.ru


Люди, неужели ни у кого нет?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Люди, неужели ни у кого нет?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....763#post601763 
Пост 4381 ссылка по зеркалу.
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post597363

----------

Voldmaster (19.11.2020)

----------


## Voldmaster

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....763#post601763 
> Пост 4381 ссылка по зеркалу.


Спасибо! Сейчас попробую.

----------


## Trueman_v_tire

Здравствуйте! Подскажите ветку где лежат релизы для 1С (платформа 8.3.15.1830) версии ПРОФ. Нашел только базовая и КОРП.

----------


## Tacker

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите ветку где лежат релизы для 1С (платформа 8.3.15.1830) версии ПРОФ. Нашел только базовая и КОРП.


То, что вам нужно, в раздачах называется так: "1c83: Бухгалтерия предприятия, Версия 3.0.85.25 от 27.11.2020"
Она в раздачах всюду. Цифры только меняются.

----------


## Tacker

Delete

----------


## Trueman_v_tire

> То, что вам нужно, в раздачах называется так: "1c83: Бухгалтерия предприятия, Версия 3.0.85.25 от 27.11.2020"
> Она в раздачах всюду. Цифры только меняются.


WhatsApp Image 2020-12-02 at 22.04.08.jpgWhatsApp Image 2020-12-02 at 22.04.21.jpg

Скаченный архив не устанавливается. Проверил предыдущие архивы там файлов больше, особенно нужен файл с расширением .cfu
p.s. Я так понимаю архивы на раздаче для купленных 1с, мне нужны обновления для ломаной 1с

----------


## Tacker

> WhatsApp Image 2020-12-02 at 22.04.08.jpgWhatsApp Image 2020-12-02 at 22.04.21.jpg
> 
> Скаченный архив не устанавливается. Проверил предыдущие архивы там файлов больше, особенно нужен файл с расширением .cfu
> p.s. Я так понимаю архивы на раздаче для купленных 1с, мне нужны обновления для ломаной 1с


"Лечится" не конфигурация, а платформа. Поэтому для купленной и не купленной Бухгалтерий "накат" один и тот же. Вопрос только в правильной цепочке обновлений. Последнее:1С:Бухгалтерия 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 3.0.85.25 от 27.11.2020 (обновление)

----------

Trueman_v_tire (03.12.2020)

----------


## Tacker

> WhatsApp Image 2020-12-02 at 22.04.08.jpgWhatsApp Image 2020-12-02 at 22.04.21.jpg
> 
> Скаченный архив не устанавливается. Проверил предыдущие архивы там файлов больше, особенно нужен файл с расширением .cfu
> p.s. Я так понимаю архивы на раздаче для купленных 1с, мне нужны обновления для ломаной 1с


"Лечится" не конфигурация, а платформа. Поэтому для купленной и не купленной Бухгалтерий "накат" один и тот же. Вопрос только в правильной цепочке обновлений. Последнее:1С:Бухгалтерия 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия" версия 3.0.85.25 от 27.11.2020 (обновление)

----------

Trueman_v_tire (03.12.2020)

----------


## Trueman_v_tire

Разобрался с обновлениями! Обновы которые лежат на форме, устанавливаются только в ручную. Была бы одна база, я бы не парился, но у меня 30 баз, я тресну каждую тыкать. Нужны обновы которые может подхватить прога ОБНОВЛЯТОР 1С. Они вообще бывают или к тем что на форуме нужно что-то подкидывать?

----------


## Vova2142

обновлятор берет из типовой папки с шаблонами. суньте их туда да запустите обновлятор. У меня папка для УНФ по такому пути C:\Users\Userr\AppData\Roaming\1C\1cv8\tmplts\1c\s  mallbusiness

----------

Tacker (03.12.2020)

----------


## Trueman_v_tire

> обновлятор берет из типовой папки с шаблонами. суньте их туда да запустите обновлятор. У меня папка для УНФ по такому пути C:\Users\Userr\AppData\Roaming\1C\1cv8\tmplts\1c\s  mallbusiness


Разобрался!!!

----------


## TVV84

Добрый день! Подскажите пож. где можно скачать Технологическую платформу 8.3 версия 8.3.18.1208 от 19.11.2020 г.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Подскажите пож. где можно скачать Технологическую платформу 8.3 версия 8.3.18.1208 от 19.11.2020 г.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....180#post615180

----------


## Dato97

какая платформа стабильнее на данный момент для работы в файловом режиме один полльзователь? 1С у себя предлагает сразу три от одной и той же даты: 
8.3.18.1208 
8.3.17.1851 
8.3.16.1814

----------


## Dato97

какая платформа стабильнее на данный момент для работы в файловом режиме один полльзователь? 1С у себя предлагает сразу три от одной и той же даты: 
8.3.18.1208 
8.3.17.1851 
8.3.16.1814

----------


## Fltr

> какая платформа стабильнее на данный момент для работы в файловом режиме один полльзователь? 1С у себя предлагает сразу три от одной и той же даты: 
> 8.3.18.1208 
> 8.3.17.1851 
> 8.3.16.1814


Я пользуюсь 8.3.18.1208 Repack, замечаний нет.

----------

Alik_1c (12.12.2020), CReePiNG (21.12.2020)

----------


## alexandr_ll

*Комплект пропатченных dll (включая КОРП-функционал) для платформы 8.3.18.1208 (x86)*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5mQq/5idAk5i3D

----------

alex125it (11.12.2020), daydream-07 (25.12.2020), IrinNN (13.12.2020), mea29 (11.12.2020), Tacker (25.12.2020), uljana93 (23.12.2020), vit220 (14.12.2020), VUN (11.12.2020), Аladdin (23.12.2020), Маритаими (25.12.2020), Сырожа (12.12.2020)

----------


## Ольга_tmp

Подскажите где взять  8.3.18.1208 сервер и клиент для deb системы 64 бит, в теме с платформами лежат только для windows

----------


## this.is.dmitry

Здравствуйте !
Пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack можно мне ссылку.
На belov@un74.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте !
> Пожалуйста, 8.3.17.1549 x86 repack можно мне ссылку.
> На belov@un74.ru
> Спасибо!


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post615304

----------


## vit220

Последний релиз 3.0.86.16 "Бухгалтерии предприятия"  требует платформы  не ниже 8.3.15.2107, 8.3.16.1814, 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1208

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Последний релиз 3.0.86.16 "Бухгалтерии предприятия"  требует платформы  не ниже 8.3.15.2107, 8.3.16.1814, 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1208


Ну так для 8.3.18.1208 есть репаки
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page40

----------


## ga23

[QUOTE=alexandr_ll;615768]Ну так для 8.3.18.1208 есть репаки
Для 64, а 32 где искать?
Если можно, то в личку 2307ga@mail.ru
Спасибо заранее

----------


## alexandr_ll

[QUOTE=ga23;615787]


> Ну так для 8.3.18.1208 есть репаки
> Для 64, а 32 где искать?
> Если можно, то в личку 2307ga@mail.ru
> Спасибо заранее


Искать в последних двух постах.

----------


## MeJIeXpoMuo

Ищу репак платформы 8.3.17.1851 х64 серверная и клиентская ну или патчи под них

----------


## coban2k

Подкиньте кто-нибудь 8.3.15.2107

----------


## MZhdanov

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zR8n/nL8r1pw4U - 8.3.15.2107 64-bit
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/k487/kjEh3LQEj - 8.3.15.2107 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8noP/TRU6JEaJw - 8.3.15.2107 сервер 64-bit

----------

alexmargo (12.01.2021), Andba (06.01.2021), coban2k (25.12.2020)

----------


## Voldmaster

Ребят, есть у кого нибудь такое пролеченное старье 8.3.9.2033

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребят, есть у кого нибудь такое пролеченное старье 8.3.9.2033


Платформа
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JGdm/iv9RtLU6V
Патч
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/p4AF/QaNPdST23

----------

Ikarus (21.01.2021), Voldmaster (25.12.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3  версия 8.3.18.1208 от 19.11.2020 (финальная)* 

Технологическая платформа для Windows: 
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Технологическая платформа для Windows (x64): 
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Тонкий клиент для Windows:
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Тонкий клиент для Windows (х64): 
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Сервер 64-bit для Windows: 
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Технология внешних компонент: 
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Демонстрационная информационная база: 
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* Комплект пропатченных dll (включая КОРП-функционал) для платформы 8.3.18.1208* 

Комплект для x86: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Комплект для x64: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

* ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3  версия 8.3.18.1208 от 19.11.2020 (PORTABLE для Windows 64-bit)* 

*ссылка* 


* 1c83: Мобильная платформа 8.3, Версия 8.3.18.47 от 02.12.2020*

Windows, iOS & Android :  *ссылка*

----------

Aoned (04.01.2021), av8521 (14.01.2021), BerezovskiyAnd (13.01.2021), Dmitrij1080 (28.12.2020), jugus (14.01.2021), khmelevskiy-a (13.01.2021), Not Named (29.12.2020), Сам такой (29.12.2020), Тиваев (18.01.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Технологическая платформа 8.3, Версия 8.3.18.1208 от 19.11.2020 (финальная)*

Тонкий клиент Windows 32-bit -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Тонкий клиент Windows 64-bit -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Технологическая платформа Windows 32-bit -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Технологическая платформа Windows 64-bit -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Portable для Windows 64-bit -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Сервер Windows 64-bit -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Комплекты dll для х64 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Комплект dll для х86 -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


Клиент DEB 64-bit -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Сервер DEB 64-bit -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Клиент os x -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Тонкий клиент os x -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Мобильная платформа 8.3, Версия 8.3.18.47 от 02.12.2020*

Windows, iOS & Android -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

av8521 (14.01.2021), BerezovskiyAnd (13.01.2021), de_Gauss (14.01.2021), fa6er9e (12.01.2021), Lenka Re (12.01.2021), SergKzx@yandex (12.01.2021), vlasoff2001 (05.01.2021), Елена УСН (29.01.2021), Тиваев (18.01.2021)

----------


## coban2k

Скиньте пожалуйста патч для 8.3.15.2107 32битной

----------


## Котэ93

Скиньте пожалуйста платформу 8.3.15.2107 у кого есть)

----------


## Тат1988

Здравствуйте, не могу найти обновление 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.15.1830), скиньте ссылку, пожалуйста сюда или на почту d_j_u_n_i_o_r@mail.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте, не могу найти обновление 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.15.1830), скиньте ссылку, пожалуйста сюда или на почту d_j_u_n_i_o_r@mail.ru


https://yadi.sk/d/s_EKQfmuHagMQQ?w=1

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Скиньте пожалуйста патч для 8.3.15.2107 32битной


https://yadi.sk/d/s_EKQfmuHagMQQ?w=1

----------

uslex (21.01.2021)

----------


## bliznec_vulkan

> https://yadi.sk/d/s_EKQfmuHagMQQ?w=1


ссылка битая. можно еще раз. спасибо

----------


## bliznec_vulkan

> https://yadi.sk/d/s_EKQfmuHagMQQ?w=1


ссылка битая. можно еще раз. спасибо

----------


## nasty-slav@mai

Деньги съедает и не скачивает((

----------


## Michael_N

Все ссылки на платформы лежат тут https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....80%D0%BC%D1%83!

----------


## 89500525300

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста. установлена бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 версия 3.0.49.18, для установки последнего 3.0.88.28 нужны какие промежуточные обновления или можно скачать какое-то последнее? Благодарю.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста. установлена бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 версия 3.0.49.18, для установки последнего 3.0.88.28 нужны какие промежуточные обновления или можно скачать какое-то последнее? Благодарю.


Добрый день!
Там больше 25-ти ключевых дистрибутивов обновления! Замучаетесь обновлять. Можно попробовать прогой - Обновлятор. Запустить на выходных и пусть обновляет. А сразу последним ЦФ-ником вряд ли получится. Да и ошибок в дальнейшем может повылазить. Уж лучше в чистую новую базу можно перенести нужные справочники и вручную вбить остатки на 31 декабря 2020 г.

----------


## Tacker

> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста. установлена бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 версия 3.0.49.18, для установки последнего 3.0.88.28 нужны какие промежуточные обновления или можно скачать какое-то последнее? Благодарю.


Определить необходимые релизы можно здесь: http://gran-it.net/updateset.php

----------


## Tacker

> Добрый день!
> Там больше 25-ти ключевых дистрибутивов обновления! Замучаетесь обновлять. Можно попробовать прогой - Обновлятор. Запустить на выходных и пусть обновляет. ...


Если у человека нет официальной подписки на ИТС (что скорее всего). то для Обновлятора сначала необходимо самостоятельно скачать ключевые обновления. Если подписка есть, он сам найдёт то, что нужно. В любом случае процесс обновления займёт, полагаю, больше суток. У меня обновление на одну ступеньку двух баз занимает 3 часа 28 минут при 8 Гб оперативной памяти.

----------


## 4AuHuK

Пользователь не указал, если у него доступ к обновлениям или нет... Собственно, это не так важно. Автоматическое обновление (если есть ИТС) все равно "не взлетит". Поэтому без разницы как обновляться: самому через Конфигуратор или при помощи Обновлятора (рекомендуется), сначала придется загрузить все обновления. Что касается "сам найдет, что нужно" - не факт! Когда люди далеки от 1С, то действующая подписка не всегда может выручить.

----------


## Tacker

> ...Что касается "сам найдет, что нужно" - не факт! Когда люди далеки от 1С, то действующая подписка не всегда может выручить.


Автор Обновлятора Милькин В.В зашил в программу сервер обновлений downloads.v8.1c.ru, так что обновления ищутся там автоматически.

----------


## 4AuHuK

Это если есть подписка ИТС :)) А так да — Милькин молодец! Классную прогу сделал. Там если покопаться в настройках вообще многое что можно делать...В платной версии, к примеру, можно файловую базу(ы) настроить обновление по определенному времени, допустим ночью, когда никого в программах нет.

----------

Tacker (27.01.2021)

----------


## 89500525300

Благодарю.

----------


## TVV84

Добрый вечер! Помогите пож. найти Технологическая платформа 8.3 версия 8.3.18.1289 от 12.01.21 г. Не могу найти.

----------


## micnet

> Добрый вечер! Помогите пож. найти Технологическая платформа 8.3 версия 8.3.18.1289 от 12.01.21 г. Не могу найти.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....у!/page45#top

----------


## TVV84

Добрый вечер! Установила Технологическая платформа 8.3 версия 8.3.18.1289 от 12.01.21 г. но она постоянно вылетает, пишет аварийное выключение или нарушение целостности системы, подскажите пож. как обойти это???

----------


## mkamois

https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post620457
там обсуждают эту проблему

----------


## bander34

Добрый день!
Установлена 1С (8.3.16) рел. 3.0.30.16 
Чтобы сделать в актуальное состояние необходимо установить следующие ключевые обновления
Помогите пожалуйста найти, и их все нужно устанавливать по очереди?

  обновление 3.0.31.15; обновление 3.0.32.7; обновление 3.0.33.20; обновление 3.0.34.18; обновление 3.0.35.28; обновление 3.0.36.21; обновление 3.0.37.37; обновление 3.0.37.43; обновление 3.0.38.55; обновление 3.0.39.62; обновление 3.0.40.33;
обновление 3.0.40.42; обновление 3.0.41.59; обновление 3.0.42.63; обновление 3.0.42.91; обновление 3.0.43.100; обновление 3.0.43.148; обновление 3.0.43.162; обновление 3.0.43.207; обновление 3.0.43.239; обновление 3.0.43.252; обновление 3.0.44.102; обновление 3.0.44.155 обновление 3.0.44.200; обновление 3.0.46.11; обновление 3.0.47.26; обновление 3.0.49.17;
обновление 3.0.49.27  обновление 3.0.51.14; обновление 3.0.51.27; обновление 3.0.52.42; обновление 3.0.54.20; обновление 3.0.58.20; обновление 3.0.59.56; обновление 3.0.61.37; обновление 3.0.64.21; обновление 3.0.64.54; обновление 3.0.66.53;
обновление 3.0.67.67; обновление 3.0.68.66; обновление 3.0.70.41; обновление 3.0.71.77; обновление 3.0.72.70; обновление 3.0.73.60; обновление 3.0.75.37;обновление 3.0.75.109; обновление 3.0.76.77;обновление 3.0.77.95;обновление 3.0.79.14; обновление 3.0.81.23; обновление 3.0.82.40; обновление 3.0.84.46; обновление 3.0.87.28; обновление 3.0.88.32;

----------


## bander34

Добрый день!
Установлена 1С (8.3.16) рел. 3.0.30.16 
Чтобы сделать в актуальное состояние необходимо установить следующие ключевые обновления
Помогите пожалуйста найти, и их все нужно устанавливать по очереди?

  обновление 3.0.31.15; обновление 3.0.32.7; обновление 3.0.33.20; обновление 3.0.34.18; обновление 3.0.35.28; обновление 3.0.36.21; обновление 3.0.37.37; обновление 3.0.37.43; обновление 3.0.38.55; обновление 3.0.39.62; обновление 3.0.40.33;
обновление 3.0.40.42; обновление 3.0.41.59; обновление 3.0.42.63; обновление 3.0.42.91; обновление 3.0.43.100; обновление 3.0.43.148; обновление 3.0.43.162; обновление 3.0.43.207; обновление 3.0.43.239; обновление 3.0.43.252; обновление 3.0.44.102; обновление 3.0.44.155 обновление 3.0.44.200; обновление 3.0.46.11; обновление 3.0.47.26; обновление 3.0.49.17;
обновление 3.0.49.27  обновление 3.0.51.14; обновление 3.0.51.27; обновление 3.0.52.42; обновление 3.0.54.20; обновление 3.0.58.20; обновление 3.0.59.56; обновление 3.0.61.37; обновление 3.0.64.21; обновление 3.0.64.54; обновление 3.0.66.53;
обновление 3.0.67.67; обновление 3.0.68.66; обновление 3.0.70.41; обновление 3.0.71.77; обновление 3.0.72.70; обновление 3.0.73.60; обновление 3.0.75.37;обновление 3.0.75.109; обновление 3.0.76.77;обновление 3.0.77.95;обновление 3.0.79.14; обновление 3.0.81.23; обновление 3.0.82.40; обновление 3.0.84.46; обновление 3.0.87.28; обновление 3.0.88.32;

----------


## Michael_N

> Добрый день!
> Установлена 1С (8.3.16) рел. 3.0.30.16 
> Чтобы сделать в актуальное состояние необходимо установить следующие ключевые обновления
> Помогите пожалуйста найти, и их все нужно устанавливать по очереди? обновление 3.0.31.15;......... обновление 3.0.88.32;


или по очереди или файлом CF. https://helpme1c.ru/obnovlyator-1s-c...-eyo-primenyat

----------


## Michael_N

дубль

----------


## bander34

а где можно все эти обновления найти? весь интерне перерыл

----------


## Fltr

> а где можно все эти обновления найти? весь интерне перерыл


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

bander34 (03.02.2021), Tauhid1987 (04.02.2021)

----------


## bander34

спасибо

----------


## she

Скиньте пожалуйста платформу 8.3.15.2107 у кого есть)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Скиньте пожалуйста платформу 8.3.15.2107 у кого есть)


Лиц любая есть. как (унф, бп, ЗиУП, КА, АА, Розница). Актуально пишите.

----------


## bander34

Добрый день!
Установлена 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия (8.3.16) рел. 3.0.30.16
Пытаюсь перенести всю информацию используя "ВЫГРУЗКА-Загрузка XML 8.3
в новую конфигурацию 8.3 рел 3.0.75.104
Выгрузка происходит удачно, но загрузка выдает ошибку.
Такая переноска информации возможна? Или есть другие варианты?

----------


## bander34

Добрый день!
Установлена 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия (8.3.16) рел. 3.0.30.16
Пытаюсь перенести всю информацию используя "ВЫГРУЗКА-Загрузка XML 8.3
в новую конфигурацию 8.3 рел 3.0.75.104
Выгрузка происходит удачно, но загрузка выдает ошибку.
Такая переноска информации возможна? Или есть другие варианты?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день!
> Установлена 1С Бухгалтерия предприятия (8.3.16) рел. 3.0.30.16
> Пытаюсь перенести всю информацию используя "ВЫГРУЗКА-Загрузка XML 8.3
> в новую конфигурацию 8.3 рел 3.0.75.104
> Выгрузка происходит удачно, но загрузка выдает ошибку.
> Такая переноска информации возможна? Или есть другие варианты?


Этой обработкой нужно переносить один в один релиз чтоб перенос прошел. Обновите источник до приемника релиза и тогда все у вас получится. Или наоборот разницы нет.

----------


## bander34

Добрый день!
Пытаюсь все обновить 1С Бухгалтерия 8.3  3.0.30.16. до актуальной версии
Нашел на сайте обновления, но ссылки все уже не актуальны, может кто то помочь с обновлениями?
обновление 3.0.31.15; обновление 3.0.32.7; обновление 3.0.33.20; обновление 3.0.34.18; обновление 3.0.35.28; обновление 3.0.36.21;

----------


## bander34

Добрый день!
Пытаюсь все обновить 1С Бухгалтерия 8.3  3.0.30.16. до актуальной версии
Нашел на сайте обновления, но ссылки все уже не актуальны, может кто то помочь с обновлениями?
обновление 3.0.31.15; обновление 3.0.32.7; обновление 3.0.33.20; обновление 3.0.34.18; обновление 3.0.35.28; обновление 3.0.36.21;

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Пытаюсь все обновить 1С Бухгалтерия 8.3  3.0.30.16. до актуальной версии
> Нашел на сайте обновления, но ссылки все уже не актуальны, может кто то помочь с обновлениями?
> обновление 3.0.31.15; обновление 3.0.32.7; обновление 3.0.33.20; обновление 3.0.34.18; обновление 3.0.35.28; обновление 3.0.36.21;


 Отсюда все скачивается нормально
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## bander34

Тут уже просмотрел, более новые есть, а старых нет 3.0.31.15; обновление 3.0.32.7; обновление 3.0.33.20-этих вообще нет

обновление 3.0.34.18-не одна ссылка обновления не рабочая

Для моей конфигурации вообще обязательно все эти обновления  делать? или можно более новые сразу скачать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Тут уже просмотрел, более новые есть, а старых нет 3.0.31.15; обновление 3.0.32.7; обновление 3.0.33.20-этих вообще нет
> 
> обновление 3.0.34.18-не одна ссылка обновления не рабочая
> 
> Для моей конфигурации вообще обязательно все эти обновления  делать? или можно более новые сразу скачать?


Ну как же, а это?
http://www.unibytes.com/n2foi0oEFZ0L...3UgBB?referer=
Вы где смотрите? На первой странице под спойлером?

----------


## bander34

по этой ссылке просит номер телефона..
я ищу на каждой странице.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> по этой ссылке просит номер телефона..
> я ищу на каждой странице.


Номер телефона не нужно
https://www.downloadbest.ru/2-uncate...-unibytes.html

----------

Sonili (22.03.2021)

----------


## bander34

спасибо за помощь, как скачивать отсюда разодрался.
Последний вопрос, пытаюсь обновить через конфигуратор-поддержка, но там вкладка не активна, что делать?SOS.jpg

----------


## alexandr_ll

> спасибо за помощь, как скачивать отсюда разодрался.
> Последний вопрос, пытаюсь обновить через конфигуратор-поддержка, но там вкладка не активна, что делать?SOS.jpg


Откройте конфигурацию, для этого в меню "Конфигурация" выберите пункт "Открыть конфигурацию".

----------


## bander34

спасибо всем за помощь "Чайнику". Все получилось, теперь меня ждет увлекательная неделя по обновлению

----------


## alexandr_ll

> спасибо всем за помощь "Чайнику". Все получилось, теперь меня ждет увлекательная неделя по обновлению


Не забывайте после каждого шага делать резервное копирование.

----------


## MOYA-REKLAMA

Добрый вечер! Стоит задача обновить Розница 1.0 до Розница 2.3. Платформа  8.3.8.1652. С чего начать? Спасибо заранее если откликнитесь!

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый вечер! Стоит задача обновить Розница 1.0 до Розница 2.3. Платформа  8.3.8.1652. С чего начать? Спасибо заранее если откликнитесь!


Добрый вечер! Если в базе много данных и нужно именно обновить, то процесс будет довольно-таки длительным. Вот здесь есть инструкция *как перейти с ред. 1.0 на ред. 2.2*:
https://interface31.ru/tech_it/2016/...kovodstvo.html

Также прикладываю ссылку на загрузку файла "*Переходная конфигурация 2.0.1.10*":
https://dropmefiles.com/mZrar


А потом еще *предстоит перейти на редакцию 2.*3 (но это можно сделать обычным обновлением).

----------

MOYA-REKLAMA (10.02.2021)

----------


## MOYA-REKLAMA

Благодарю! Будем пробовать.

----------


## hucho

Здравствуйте дорогие друзья. Подскажите не очень опытному пользователю, , а если на сервере параллельно с 8.3.16.1224 поставить 8.3.18.1289 для тестирования, и если что-то пойдёт не так, ведь можно же не удалять 8.3.16.1224 и вернуться к прежней платформе? Не слетят ли лицензии, ключи?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте дорогие друзья. Подскажите не очень опытному пользователю, , а если на сервере параллельно с 8.3.16.1224 поставить 8.3.18.1289 для тестирования, и если что-то пойдёт не так, ведь можно же не удалять 8.3.16.1224 и вернуться к прежней платформе? Не слетят ли лицензии, ключи?


https://sysadmins.ru/topic531376.html

----------

hucho (10.02.2021), Tacker (10.02.2021)

----------


## hucho

Спасибо добрый человек

----------


## MOYA-REKLAMA

> Добрый вечер! Если в базе много данных и нужно именно обновить, то процесс будет довольно-таки длительным. Вот здесь есть инструкция *как перейти с ред. 1.0 на ред. 2.2*:
> https://interface31.ru/tech_it/2016/...kovodstvo.html
> 
> Также прикладываю ссылку на загрузку файла "*Переходная конфигурация 2.0.1.10*":
> https://dropmefiles.com/mZrar
> 
> 
> А потом еще *предстоит перейти на редакцию 2.*3 (но это можно сделать обычным обновлением).


Начали пробовать обновиться,а там засада-Файл обновления предназначен для перехода с версии 1.0.19,а у нас  Розница, редакция 1.0 (1.0.16.7).Предлагают сначала обновиться  до  1.0.19.
Есть выход из данной ситуации? Доступа к сайту 1с,естественно нет.

----------


## MOYA-REKLAMA

> Добрый вечер! Если в базе много данных и нужно именно обновить, то процесс будет довольно-таки длительным. Вот здесь есть инструкция *как перейти с ред. 1.0 на ред. 2.2*:
> https://interface31.ru/tech_it/2016/...kovodstvo.html
> 
> Также прикладываю ссылку на загрузку файла "*Переходная конфигурация 2.0.1.10*":
> https://dropmefiles.com/mZrar
> 
> 
> А потом еще *предстоит перейти на редакцию 2.*3 (но это можно сделать обычным обновлением).


Начали пробовать обновиться,а там засада-Файл обновления предназначен для перехода с версии 1.0.19,а у нас  Розница, редакция 1.0 (1.0.16.7).Предлагают сначала обновиться  до  1.0.19.
Есть выход из данной ситуации? Доступа к сайту 1с,естественно нет.

----------


## bander34

Добрый день!
Можно ли удалять файлы обновления 
C:\Users\Home\AppData\Roaming\1C\1cv8\tmplts\1c\Ac  counting
после того как обновил все

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Добрый день!
> Можно ли удалять файлы обновления 
> C:\Users\Home\AppData\Roaming\1C\1cv8\tmplts\1c\Ac  counting
> после того как обновил все


можно, никаких проблем

----------

Tacker (17.02.2021)

----------


## bander34

Добрый день!
Установлена 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1224) нужно обновить платформу

Необходимо все вот эти по порядку устанавливать? Или можно сразу последнюю качать и ставить?
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3.17.1549 от 07.07.2020
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3.17.1851 от 19.11.2020
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3.18.1208 от 19.11.2020
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3.18.1289 от 12.01.2021

Заранее спасибо!

----------


## bander34

После обновления до 3.0.87.28 программа требует обновить платформу до 8.3.17.1851

----------


## Michael_N

> Необходимо все вот эти по порядку устанавливать? Или можно сразу последнюю качать и ставить?


Если база файловая,  можно сразу последнюю платформу ставить. Касаемо клиент-сервер не в курсе.

----------

bander34 (18.02.2021)

----------


## Michael_N

> После обновления до 3.0.87.28 программа требует обновить платформу до 8.3.17.1851


Как так то? 
Внимание! Текущая версия конфигурации (3.0.89.38) предназначена для использования с версией технологической платформы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.15.2107, 8.3.16.1814, 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1208.
Если конечно у вас не установлена 8.3.17.хххх, где хххх меньше чем 1851

----------


## bander34

Установлена 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1224)

----------


## bander34

А где то ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3.18.1289 от 12.01.2021
можно побыстрее скачать?  А то тут сутки..
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А где то ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3.18.1289 от 12.01.2021
> можно побыстрее скачать?  А то тут сутки..
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98


Идите на последнюю страницу

----------


## Michael_N

> Установлена 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.16.1224)


судя по сообщению с сайта 1С вам достаточно обновиться до 8.3.16.1814, а вообще можно становить крайнюю версию платформы 8.3.18.1334 (лекарство есть)

----------

Танюха (20.02.2021)

----------


## bander34

Имеете ввиду вот эти файлы?
1c83: Бухгалтерия предприятия, Версия 3.0.88.22 от 15.01.2021

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зepкало4

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Имеете ввиду вот эти файлы?
> 1c83: Бухгалтерия предприятия, Версия 3.0.88.22 от 15.01.2021
> 
> У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зepкало4


Имею ввиду здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....048#post622048

----------

bander34 (18.02.2021)

----------


## bander34

Скачал это:
Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.18.1334 от 15.02.2021

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/z48w/Ldmst1Cq6

а как установить?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скачал это:
> Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.18.1334 от 15.02.2021
> 
> Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/z48w/Ldmst1Cq6
> 
> а как установить?


Ну если скачали, то извлечь из архива и запустить setup.exe. Вы что, никогда платформу не устанавливали?
https://otr-soft.ru/faq-common/vopro...-platformy-1c/
Если нет лицензии, то нужны еще Комплекты dll либо 
Универсальное средство лечения Mimo-UniDll (mimo-dll, UniDll) для всех х86\х64 платформ, текущих и возможно будущих V.3
с инструкцией
Там же, где вы скачивали платформу.

----------

Kalinoff (26.04.2021), nasstassia (01.04.2021), Sonili (22.03.2021)

----------


## bander34

просто в вашем файле setup.exe нет..
качаю другой

----------


## alexandr_ll

> просто в вашем файле setup.exe нет..
> качаю другой


Только что скачал дистрибутив по приведенной ссылке. Комплект полный, размер файла архива 588 мбайт, setup.exe присутствует. Возможно обновить браузер, архиватор.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> просто в вашем файле setup.exe нет..
> качаю другой


У некоторых архиваторов в настройках стоит запрет на файлы  .exe
К примеру у ВинРара в Настройки-Параметры... на вкладке "Безопасность" есть пункт "Запрещенные типы файлов". Если он активен (стоит галка), то все указанные форматы файлов будут автоматически удалены.

----------

alexandr_ll (19.02.2021)

----------


## Tacker

> У некоторых архиваторов в настройках стоит запрет на файлы  .exe
> К примеру у ВинРара в Настройки-Параметры... на вкладке "Безопасность" есть пункт "Запрещенные типы файлов". Если он активен (стоит галка), то все указанные форматы файлов будут автоматически удалены.


...А ещё антивирус мог удалить только что распакованный .ехе, заподозрив его в "подозрительности".

----------


## 4AuHuK

> ...А ещё антивирус мог удалить только что распакованный .ехе, заподозрив его в "подозрительности".


Теоретически конечно мог, но сколько я за свою жизнь поставил платформ, но чтобы антвирь удалял без информации файл Сетап из легальной поставки фирмы один эс - не встречал. Зато ВинРар не предупреждает, когда стоит в настройках запрет на экзешники. Также еще бывает, что файлы запакованы в более новом формате, который не поддерживается у пользователя в старом архиваторе.

----------


## Tacker

> Теоретически конечно мог, но сколько я за свою жизнь поставил платформ, но чтобы антвирь удалял без информации файл Сетап из легальной поставки фирмы один эс - не встречал. Зато ВинРар не предупреждает, когда стоит в настройках запрет на экзешники. Также еще бывает, что файлы запакованы в более новом формате, который не поддерживается у пользователя в старом архиваторе.


Войдите в тесный контакт третьего рода с, к примеру, Comodo Internet Security - удивитесь, сколько привычных и знакомых файлов общепринятых окажется в карантине и выполнение которых таким специализированным ПО будет заблокировано в теневом режиме.

----------


## Tacker

> Теоретически конечно мог, но сколько я за свою жизнь поставил платформ, но чтобы антвирь удалял без информации файл Сетап из легальной поставки фирмы один эс - не встречал. Зато ВинРар не предупреждает, когда стоит в настройках запрет на экзешники. Также еще бывает, что файлы запакованы в более новом формате, который не поддерживается у пользователя в старом архиваторе.


Войдите в тесный контакт третьего рода с, к примеру, Comodo Internet Security - удивитесь, сколько привычных и знакомых файлов общепринятых окажется в карантине и выполнение которых таким специализированным ПО будет заблокировано в теневом режиме.

----------


## Julia95

Добрый день. Можете скинуть последнюю версию платформы 1С КОРП 8.3 (ссылку) рабочую взломанную?

----------


## Julisaf

Добрый день. Обновила платформу до 8.3..18.1208, при попытке зайти пишет: Ошибка загрузки компоненты vrsbase: 126(0x0000007E): Не найден указанный модуль........подскажите что сделать?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день. Обновила платформу до 8.3..18.1208, при попытке зайти пишет: Ошибка загрузки компоненты vrsbase: 126(0x0000007E): Не найден указанный модуль........подскажите что сделать?


Добрый день! Данная библиотека расположена в папке bin, платформы 8.3.18.1208 ( например, путь может быть такой: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8*\8.3.18.1208*\*bin*). Проверьте, есть ли она там, если есть, то самостоятельно зарегистрируйте эту динамическую библиотеку (vrsbase.dll). Если этой библиотеки вообще нет, то переустановите платформу от имени админа.

----------

Tacker (04.03.2021)

----------


## Spss820

Не могли бы вы обновить ссылочки, очень надо. При переходе выдает 404((

----------


## ikh22

Ссылки не работают. 404.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ссылки не работают. 404.


Про какие ссылки идет речь?

----------


## Lurye

тоже ищу 8.3.15.2107, поделитесь, пож )

----------


## ikalichkin

> тоже ищу 8.3.15.2107, поделитесь, пож )


*8.3.15.2107_windows.rar*,  *зеркало*

*8.3.15.2107_windows64full.rar*,  *зеркало*

----------

golubev (15.10.2021), Svetlana_K (31.08.2021), zirael11 (08.08.2021)

----------


## forbss

Здравствуйте, как настроить в клиенте распознавание документов из скана, в облачной версии появилась возможность может кто знает как в программе это сделать...Желательно бесплатно))

----------


## Фишка

> Добрый день! Данная библиотека расположена в папке bin, платформы 8.3.18.1208 ( например, путь может быть такой: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8*\8.3.18.1208*\*bin*). Проверьте, есть ли она там, если есть, то самостоятельно зарегистрируйте эту динамическую библиотеку (vrsbase.dll). Если этой библиотеки вообще нет, то переустановите платформу от имени админа.


Такая же ошибка. Переустановка от имени администратора не помогла...

----------


## Фишка

> Добрый день! Данная библиотека расположена в папке bin, платформы 8.3.18.1208 ( например, путь может быть такой: C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8*\8.3.18.1208*\*bin*). Проверьте, есть ли она там, если есть, то самостоятельно зарегистрируйте эту динамическую библиотеку (vrsbase.dll). Если этой библиотеки вообще нет, то переустановите платформу от имени админа.


Добрый день. Такая же ошибка. Переустановка от имени администратора не помогла...

----------


## asusteh

Добрый день форумчане есть у кого последня портативная платформа 1с выше чем  8.3.16.1296 от 31.03.20 .Буду благодарен

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день форумчане есть у кого последня портативная платформа 1с выше чем  8.3.16.1296 от 31.03.20 .Буду благодарен


https://trubobit.com/3mqrxds1dyfs.ht...domain=turb.cc

----------

asusteh (04.08.2021), VeraNiko (22.09.2021)

----------


## alka79

Подкиньте кто-нибудь 8.3.15.2107

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подкиньте кто-нибудь 8.3.15.2107


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%A1-8-3/page38
Пост 377

----------


## alka79

Эти ссылки у меня не работают (

----------


## alka79

> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%A1-8-3/page38
> Пост 377


Это не открывается

----------


## 4ebYpaTop

Добрый день. Есть портативная версия, которая работает на windows 10? Скачал несколько портативок, но ни одна на 10 не заработала, сразу пишет что "ThinApp has encountered an unexpected error" и закрывается.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это не открывается


Зеркало на 2bay работает

----------


## TVV84

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.19.1264

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.19.1264


https://trubobit.com/nrm9w1kscddt.ht...domain=turb.cc

----------

TVV84 (21.09.2021), ЕваВива (24.12.2021)

----------


## TVV84

Спасибо

----------


## TVV84

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста таблеточкой для взлома. Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.19.1264

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста таблеточкой для взлома. Технологическая платформа 8.3, версия 8.3.19.1264


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/43YB/pC2j7Mbzp

----------

1serger (29.01.2022), AlinaN (07.10.2021), fxt (10.11.2021), Svetlana_K (02.10.2021), TVV84 (22.09.2021)

----------


## TVV84

Добрый день! Может кто посоветовать путевого программиста? Нужно настроить 1 с между 2 разными компаниями, по сетке???

----------


## sbynkov

> Добрый день! Может кто посоветовать путевого программиста? Нужно настроить 1 с между 2 разными компаниями, по сетке???


Не совсем понятна задача... что значит 1С между разными компаниями?

----------


## owns

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста!
8.3.10.2252

----------


## Val1231

Уважаемые форумчане. Вышло новое обновление для бухгалтерии 8.3 - 3.0.106.40 по заверениям фирмы 1с оно будет работать на платформах не ниже 8.3.18.1732, 8.3.19.1458, 8.3.20.1661, у кого есть патчи для данных платформ большая просьба поделиться.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уважаемые форумчане. Вышло новое обновление для бухгалтерии 8.3 - 3.0.106.40 по заверениям фирмы 1с оно будет работать на платформах не ниже 8.3.18.1732, 8.3.19.1458, 8.3.20.1661, у кого есть патчи для данных платформ большая просьба поделиться.


Бухгалтерия 3.0.106.40 нормально запускается на платформе 8.3.18.1289.
А для новых релизов патчи прежние *https://cloud.mail.ru/public/43YB/pC2j7Mbzp*

----------

trunk777 (24.12.2021)

----------


## mikefromrus

Уважаемые специалисты помогите найти платформу 8.3.15.2107 (86х)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Уважаемые специалисты помогите найти платформу 8.3.15.2107 (86х)


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%A1-8-3/page38
post 377

----------


## mikefromrus

По ссылке архив поврежден..((

----------


## alexandr_ll

> По ссылке архив поврежден..((


По зеркалу все нормально скачивается

----------


## YYY10

У меня не  работает на 1289

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня не  работает на 1289


что у вас не работает?

----------


## TVV84

Добрый день форумчане!!! Поздравляю всех С Новым 2022 годом и наступающем рождеством!!!

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочка на базу торговля и склад, ну очень надо))))

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день форумчане!!! Поздравляю всех С Новым 2022 годом и наступающем рождеством!!!
> 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочка на базу торговля и склад, ну очень надо))))


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...849#post652849

----------

TVV84 (06.01.2022)

----------


## TVV84

Добрый день форумчане!!! Поздравляю всех С Новым 2022 годом и Рождеством!!!

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочка на Технологическая платформа торговля и склад (Релиз конфигурации 7.70.305 от 25.10.2021 г), еще ломалку от нее))))

----------


## *Людмила*

Добрый день!
Ранее качала и работала с версией 8.3.18.1208_Portable_x64, сейчас не могу найти на нее обновления, кто-нибудь сможет помочь?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день форумчане!!! Поздравляю всех С Новым 2022 годом и Рождеством!!!
> 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочка на Технологическая платформа торговля и склад (Релиз конфигурации 7.70.305 от 25.10.2021 г), еще ломалку от нее))))


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

TVV84 (09.01.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Ранее качала и работала с версией 8.3.18.1208_Portable_x64, сейчас не могу найти на нее обновления, кто-нибудь сможет помочь?


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page58

----------


## bvv31

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие файлы скачать для установки платформы 8.3.20.1674: windows64_8_3_20_1674.zip и Mimo-UniDll_v4.zip?
Работает 1 человек на компьютере, конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.106.60)
Спасибо.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, какие файлы скачать для установки платформы 8.3.20.1674: windows64_8_3_20_1674.zip и Mimo-UniDll_v4.zip?
> Работает 1 человек на компьютере, конфигурация Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.106.60)
> Спасибо.


Да , эти
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page58

----------


## TVV84

Добрый вечер форумчане!!! 

Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочкой на Технологическую платформу Windows 64-bit торговля и склад (Релиз конфигурации 7.70.305 от 25.10.2021 г), еще ломалку от нее))))

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер форумчане!!! 
> 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылочкой на Технологическую платформу Windows 64-bit торговля и склад (Релиз конфигурации 7.70.305 от 25.10.2021 г), еще ломалку от нее))))


Все в одном флаконе
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5m3f/2Ejrfk3mT

----------


## fedorchuk

> Да , эти
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page58


А не подскажете где найти полный дистриб, ломанной 8.3.20.1674, те что здесь есть, почему то не ломаются (((

Благодарю.

----------


## fedorchuk

> Бухгалтерия 3.0.106.40 нормально запускается на платформе 8.3.18.1289.
> А для новых релизов патчи прежние *https://cloud.mail.ru/public/43YB/pC2j7Mbzp*


Увы, не работает на сервере, или это только у меня?

Благодарю.

----------


## fedorchuk

Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Увы, не работает на сервере, или это только у меня?
> 
> Благодарю.


Вы точно использовали MIMO по инструкции? Что именно не работает, какие ошибки? Какая разрядность платформы?

----------


## fedorchuk

> Вы точно использовали MIMO по инструкции? Что именно не работает, какие ошибки? Какая разрядность платформы?


День добрый.
Разрядность 64, МИМО по инструкции, оригинал переименовываем в techsys_20.dll, из папки МИМО без переименования в эту же папку. Там больше нет никаких действий по моему.

----------


## fedorchuk

Единственное после этого не перезагружал сервер...  Ошибку выдает следующую, точнее не ошибку, а говорит через стандартное всплывающее окно, про отсутствие лицензии.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> День добрый.
> Разрядность 64, МИМО по инструкции, оригинал переименовываем в techsys_20.dll, из папки МИМО без переименования в эту же папку. Там больше нет никаких действий по моему.


Из какой папки?

----------


## fedorchuk

Poluchenie-litsenzii.png
Вот такое окно

----------


## fedorchuk

> Из какой папки?


Mimo-UniDll_x64

----------


## fedorchuk

Может нужно удалить предыдущие установленные версии?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Poluchenie-litsenzii.png
> Вот такое окно


Использование аппаратной лицензии включено?

----------


## fedorchuk

> Использование аппаратной лицензии включено?


Да. Всё перепробовал, часов 6 мучил и мучился )

----------


## fedorchuk

> Использование аппаратной лицензии включено?


Установил, не получилось с одними галочками, удалил полностью, поставил использовать аппаратную защиту. Процессы только убивал, сервер не перезагружал...

----------


## fedorchuk

До Этого стоял 1208. Не получилось с 8.20, плюнул, установил 1C-8.3.18.1289-lite-x64-WELL, обновил БУХ до последнего, но теперь вылетает 1C-8.3.18.1289-lite-x64-WELL с ошибкой
111.jpg

----------


## fedorchuk

Работает минут 10 и вылетает с ошибкой:
111.png

----------


## fedorchuk

Установил 1C-8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-repack-feb2021.zip, брал ссылку с форума. Вроде пока работает...

----------


## fedorchuk

не, всё равно вылетает с ошибкой...

----------


## fedorchuk

Удалил все версии сервера, читай почистил комп от 1С, поставил на чистую, работает.

----------


## dar_t

Здравствуйте! Появилось сообщение, что версию Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 снимают с поддержки в марте 2022 г., в связи с чем нужно будет переходить на версию 3.0. Посмотреть бы хоть на эту версию 3.0 перед прыжком. Помогите, пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на технологическую платформу и конфигурацию, чтобы можно было ознакомиться с этой новой платформой. Сейчас используется платформа 3.0.12.1924 и конфигурация 2.0.67.20. Буду очень благодарна

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Появилось сообщение, что версию Бухгалтерия предприятия 2.0 снимают с поддержки в марте 2022 г., в связи с чем нужно будет переходить на версию 3.0. Посмотреть бы хоть на эту версию 3.0 перед прыжком. Помогите, пожалуйста, дайте ссылку на технологическую платформу и конфигурацию, чтобы можно было ознакомиться с этой новой платформой. Сейчас используется платформа 3.0.12.1924 и конфигурация 2.0.67.20. Буду очень благодарна


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...308#post681308

----------

dar_t (01.02.2022)

----------


## Владислав1104

Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, при наличии ИТС можно ли как то обновить платформу 1С через конфигуратор?

----------


## Online_Z

> Добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, при наличии ИТС можно ли как то обновить платформу 1С через конфигуратор?


Как такового "обновления" плаформы нет.
С точки зрения ОС каждая версия платформы - это отдельное приложение.
Если устанавливать вручную, то нужно скачать дистрибутив нужной версии платформы, разархивировать и запустить установку. Всё.
Конфигуратор для этого не нужен.

----------


## rinerator

Господа, у кого осталось, поделитесь пожалуйста "Переходная конфигурация 2.0.1.10"




> Добрый вечер! Если в базе много данных и нужно именно обновить, то процесс будет довольно-таки длительным. Вот здесь есть инструкция *как перейти с ред. 1.0 на ред. 2.2*:
> https://interface31.ru/tech_it/2016/...kovodstvo.html
> 
> Также прикладываю ссылку на загрузку файла "*Переходная конфигурация 2.0.1.10*":
> https://dropmefiles.com/mZrar
> 
> 
> А потом еще *предстоит перейти на редакцию 2.*3 (но это можно сделать обычным обновлением).

----------


## re1k__

Всем привет.
Очень нужно 8.3.9.2033, и по возможности лекарство к ней)
Может есть у кого??)
Все облазил, нигде нет, а где есть, ссылки мертвые (

----------


## swhost

https://turb.pw/download/folder/2390939

----------


## LastAccountant

Подскажите, пжл, какой файл нужно скачать для обновления платформы? Там много архтвов (win,win64,full и т.д.). У меня локальная версия на ноуте. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите, пжл, какой файл нужно скачать для обновления платформы? Там много архтвов (win,win64,full и т.д.). У меня локальная версия на ноуте. Заранее большое спасибо!


В основном зависит от разрядности Windows, если х64, то лучше брать win64full

----------


## dartego

А нет случайно у кого платформа 8.3.18.1957 или ранее?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## dartego

А нет случайно у кого платформа 8.3.18.1957 или ранее?
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А нет случайно у кого платформа 8.3.18.1957 или ранее?
> Заранее благодарен.


https://turbobif.com/download/folder...omain=turbo.to

----------

dartego (04.12.2022), Glob17 (04.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> А нет случайно у кого платформа 8.3.18.1957 или ранее?
> Заранее благодарен.


С "белого" обменника:

*8.3.18.1957_windows.rar*, *8.3.18.1957_windows64full.rar*

----------

dartego (04.12.2022), elkot (03.12.2022), Galka76 (09.01.2023), Glob17 (04.12.2022), Tacker (02.12.2022), Trier71 (11.01.2023), TULIK2020 (10.01.2023), Маритаими (03.12.2022)

----------

